# Spitfire The Ton Prediction BF 2022 thoughts?



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2022)

2022 TBA

2021
BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover
North 7 Vintage Keys Collection
OA Evolutions

2020
Orchestral Swarm
Spitfire Harp
Ricotti Mallets

2019
British Drama Toolkit
eDNA Earth
Orchestral Grand Piano

2018
Glass and Steel
Evo Grid 3
Simcock Felt Piano

2017
Simcock Felt Piano
Artisan Cello
Artisan Violin


----------



## Frederick (Oct 29, 2022)

2022

OA Toolkit
Chrysalis
Titanium Euphone


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 29, 2022)

I think it'll be focussed on spitfire player libraries, not kontakt libraries. 

For the ton:
Complete originals set, plus a couple of SA packs.

For the black weekend bundle, a London theme:
Aroof
London alternative orchestra
Alternative solo strings


----------



## GtrString (Oct 29, 2022)

Not easy to predict..

Seems like their principle for selection is:

1x Bigger acoustic offering
1x Somewhat electric mid tier instrument
1x A specialty in their lower price range


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 29, 2022)

Eric Whitacre Choir will be in The Ton this year. Mark my words!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 29, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Eric Whitacre Choir will be in The Ton this year. Mark my words!


Marked and doubted


----------



## Markrs (Oct 29, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Eric Whitacre Choir will be in The Ton this year. Mark my words!


I think that is too expensive a library to be in the Ton in my view


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I think that is too expensive a library to be in the Ton in my view


I think it was a joke.😂


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I think it'll be focussed on spitfire player libraries, not kontakt libraries.
> 
> For the ton:
> Complete originals set, plus a couple of SA packs.
> ...


No originals will be in the ton ever.

the cost of entry is so low in the first place.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 29, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I think that is too expensive a library to be in the Ton in my view


I think they completely put the wrong price tag on the library. Even at 50% off it's still too expensive somehow. The library has been on sale consistently this year and apparently there is another Eric Whitacre library in the work. So putting the library in The Ton would sell copies of the library (I doubt the library is a major hit in their catalogue) and it would familiarize people with Eric Whitacre's work, so maybe the next library will sell better. Plus, put a loyalty price or something on the next library if one owns Whitacre Choir and you'll have a guaranteed success on your hand.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 29, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I think it was a joke.😂


Both I guess


----------



## AMBi (Oct 29, 2022)

It’s a stretch..but I’m hoping Sacconi Quartet is in it for the sake of my wishlist 

Have a hunch Alternative Solo Strings or an Evo library will be in it instead though, along with Glass & Steel.


----------



## hannu (Oct 29, 2022)

I think it will have one of the 49 €/$/£ libraries and one of the swarms, so my prediction would be:
Fragile String Evolutions
Mandolin Swarm
Scraped Percussion

I haven’t gotten the Ton since I started composing with VIs (didn’t have Kontakt in 2020 and last year it wasn’t really for me) so I’m looking forward to this year’s offering!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 29, 2022)

Spitfire have done quite a few sales + extensions and discounts this year, probably due to reduced sales (just guess work, but other developers have said sales are down). My view is they will be keen to get as much during the final 2 sales of the year, which is Black Friday and Xmas. So I think “The Ton” will be a good deal.

I have done well buying less during 2022 (well I have bought a 64gig laptop and guitar, but just less on sample libraries), but I am interested to see if BF can tempt me with really strong deals.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 29, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Spitfire have done quite a few sales + extensions and discounts this year, probably due to reduced sales (just guess work, but other developers have said sales are down). My view is they will be keen to get as much during the final 2 sales of the year, which is Black Friday and Xmas. So I think “The Ton” will be a good deal.
> 
> I have done well buying less during 2022 (well I have bought a 64gig laptop and guitar, but just less on sample libraries), but I am interested to see if BF can tempt me with really strong deals.


I think with how the economic climate is, they may opt to go for a bountiful wallet harvest with the ton

So maybe they'll throw an Albion or a HZ lib into the mix to get us to become the "Take my money" meme


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's fill out that list.

2021
BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover
North 7 Vintage Keys Collection
OA Evolutions

2020
Orchestral Swarm
Spitfire Harp
Ricotti Mallets

2019
British Drama Toolkit
eDNA Earth
Orchestral Grand Piano

2018
Glass and Steel
Evo Grid 3
Simcock Felt Piano

2017
Simcock Felt Piano
Artisan Cello
Artisan Violin


----------



## GuitarGeck (Oct 29, 2022)

LCO Textures would be a really good bet in the Ton, because I really need it (I’m feeling a bit gassy today)!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Oct 29, 2022)

2022 was not a good look imho


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2022)

crossrootsdoc said:


> 2022 was not a good look imho


?


----------



## Scalms (Oct 29, 2022)

Ok, so here's my list of possibles to choose from, based upon price listings (<$200) and eliminating newer releases, and the fact they probably won't duplicate from previous years Ton, 


take your pic, but only choose 3:


Union Chapel OrganHg2OMarimba SwarmSound Dust Vol1Sound Dust Vol2Spitfire Solo ViolinSpitfire Solo CelloGoldfinger PercussionIgneous Electric CelloScraped PercussionContemporary Drama ToolkitSteel DrumsDC NoisemakerTitanium EuphoneAluphoneSpitfire Studio BrassMandolin SwarmSpitfire HarpsichordHarp SwarmSamuel Sim Chrysalis


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm hoping Hammers will be on a good deal soon. 

Well, that and BHCT...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 29, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Ok, so here's my list of possibles to choose from, based upon price listings (<$200) and eliminating newer releases, and the fact they probably won't duplicate from previous years Ton,
> 
> 
> take your pic, but only choose 3:
> ...


My hunch is there'll be one evo/swarm type thing, one melodic thing, and some third thing thrown in.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 29, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> My hunch is there'll be one evo/swarm type thing, one melodic thing, and some third thing thrown in.


Yeah, the last couple Tons felt like they threw something in...


----------



## Scalms (Oct 29, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> My hunch is there'll be one evo/swarm type thing, one melodic thing, and some third thing thrown in.


Yep agreed. Swarms would be interesting, but I’d only be interested in the The Ton this year if they included the solo violin or cello, all the other Titles too boring. Contemporary drama toolkit would be great added but don’t think that will happen


----------



## The Gost (Oct 29, 2022)

Maybe it's time for them to sell what is in Kontakt....


----------



## tcb (Oct 29, 2022)

Spitfire is reading this thread


----------



## chrisav (Oct 30, 2022)

They've had items with a list price higher than 200 in the Ton before, so I'm hoping against hope that this year will be the one where they add Stratus...


----------



## Peter Satera (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm thinking, the Spitfire Organ.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 30, 2022)

The music creation world is no different to other markets and many customers I would imagine are just not spending too freely with the uncertain financial future whilst the Ukraine war is ongoing and this alone will have a big effect on whether we spend/buy or not - no matter what the brands do with their sales. Everyone wants revenue for sure to cover their overheads and spearhead new product research/creation but they all have to be smarter I guess in what they offer to entice us to spend. I for one need to feel it was worth it and adds value to both the brand and the customer. There are too many vst sales if being honest trying to make us buy and it does make one feel maybe they should all really re-look at their pricing and what they are prepared to drop their price to and maybe that should be the real price. EWC is no different .. it is always 50% off now and should maybe be re set at this price and discount from that especially if a new release is on the cards. I agree to others, it is on our wish list but even at 50% it is too expensive against other choir products out there and we always forgo it. I know it is good and if it is in the ton then maybe that will be the one not to be missed and probably the only BF purchase we do this year and forgo any Xmas sale purchase. We have also wanted the Spitfire Studio set (at some stage) and the NI Komplete upgrade and will for sure try save for those for next summer as our next big spends. Would love to see the Studio bundle in a sale at least once rather as seperate products just to have it to try and use and set as a base for Pro upgrade one day in the future. We would love to try and start with other big vst brands like CSS or OT that we have no product at all as yet but we just cannot afford to start even if on the first rung. Living / Family / Heating / Fuel and food costs come first in our home. Cant create music if one is not well and not being able to earn a living. Hats off to all of you that can and hope you get what you have been long awaiting for. It is always sweeter when you get what you want/need for your next composition at a price where you feel it was too good to miss. Good luck to you all


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 30, 2022)

I've purchased "The Ton" three times so far. It is really a good deal if you need something included, especially if you already have one of the titles.

Not that I've done some research, but it seems to me that only the products priced up to 300€ have a chance of being included in the collection. I would like to add only a few more expensive SA titles to my toolkit in the future, particularly the "LCO Textures", CDT, and "Solstice", though I don't have much hope of getting these through "The Ton".


----------



## cedricm (Oct 30, 2022)

Since the libraries are not resellable, I'm only purchasing Originals nowadays. 

But I could be tempted by a ton like:
Hammers
Appasionata Strings
BkankFor. Ms


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2022)

Delboy said:


> The music creation world is no different to other markets and many customers I would imagine are just not spending too freely with the uncertain financial future whilst the Ukraine war is ongoing and this alone will have a big effect on whether we spend/buy or not - no matter what the brands do with their sales. Everyone wants revenue for sure to cover their overheads and spearhead new product research/creation but they all have to be smarter I guess in what they offer to entice us to spend.






Delboy said:


> I for one need to feel it was worth it and adds value to both the brand and the customer. There are too many vst sales if being honest trying to make us buy and it does make one feel maybe they should all really re-look at their pricing and what they are prepared to drop their price to and maybe that should be the real price. EWC is no different .. it is always 50% off now and should maybe be re set at this price and discount from that especially if a new release is on the cards. I agree to others, it is on our wish list but even at 50% it is too expensive against other choir products out there and we always forgo it. I know it is good and if it is in the ton then maybe that will be the one not to be missed and probably the only BF purchase we do this year and forgo any Xmas sale purchase. We have also wanted the Spitfire Studio set (at some stage) and the NI Komplete upgrade and will for sure try save for those for next summer as our next big spends. Would love to see the Studio bundle in a sale at least once rather as seperate products just to have it to try and use and set as a base for Pro upgrade one day in the future. We would love to try and start with other big vst brands like CSS or OT that we have no product at all as yet but we just cannot afford to start even if on the first rung. Living / Family / Heating / Fuel and food costs come first in our home. Cant create music if one is not well and not being able to earn a living. Hats off to all of you that can and hope you get what you have been long awaiting for. It is always sweeter when you get what you want/need for your next composition at a price where you feel it was too good to miss. Good luck to you all





Delboy said:


> The music creation world is no different to other markets and many customers I would imagine are just not spending too freely with the uncertain financial future whilst the Ukraine war is ongoing and this alone will have a big effect on whether we spend/buy or not - no matter what the brands do with their sales. Everyone wants revenue for sure to cover their overheads and spearhead new product research/creation but they all have to be smarter I guess in what they offer to entice us to spend. I for one need to feel it was worth it and adds value to both the brand and the customer. There are too many vst sales if being honest trying to make us buy and it does make one feel maybe they should all really re-look at their pricing and what they are prepared to drop their price to and maybe that should be the real price. EWC is no different .. it is always 50% off now and should maybe be re set at this price and discount from that especially if a new release is on the cards. I agree to others, it is on our wish list but even at 50% it is too expensive against other choir products out there and we always forgo it. I know it is good and if it is in the ton then maybe that will be the one not to be missed and probably the only BF purchase we do this year and forgo any Xmas sale purchase. We have also wanted the Spitfire Studio set (at some stage) and the NI Komplete upgrade and will for sure try save for those for next summer as our next big spends. Would love to see the Studio bundle in a sale at least once rather as seperate products just to have it to try and use and set as a base for Pro upgrade one day in the future. We would love to try and start with other big vst brands like CSS or OT that we have no product at all as yet but we just cannot afford to start even if on the first rung. Living / Family / Heating / Fuel and food costs come first in our home. Cant create music if one is not well and not being able to earn a living. Hats off to all of you that can and hope you get what you have been long awaiting for. It is always sweeter when you get what you want/need for your next composition at a price where you feel it was too good to miss. Good luck to you all


Please use paragraphs.

I found this really hard to read.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Please use paragraphs.
> 
> I found this really hard to read.


Bit late now as Ive posted it ... but get the point.


----------



## Bemused (Oct 30, 2022)

I thnk Contemporary Drama Toolkit has a chance this year (I thought a lib has to be out 2 years before being "Ton" ready). Some swarm thingy. And a "filler".


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 30, 2022)

I'll be interested if they got Angular, Fragile String evo's or woodwind evos. Last year I didn't get it cause I had one or didn't want the others.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 30, 2022)

I predict that if I buy OACE or Alternative Solo Strings then that’s what will subsequently be included in The Ton after having held off all these years.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 31, 2022)

A ton of Harry Potter books.


----------



## nikkimoll (Oct 31, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> I predict that if I buy OACE or Alternative Solo Strings then that’s what will subsequently be included in The Ton after having held off all these years.


These two, and also LCO are my wishes for TON2023. 
At least one of these and I'll probably take it.


----------



## carlc (Oct 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> A ton of Harry Potter books.


Released by Spitfire exclusively on Issuu.


----------



## Jackdaw (Oct 31, 2022)

I bought both OACE and CDT from edu sales, so they will both be in the ton. Mark my words.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 31, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Since the libraries are not resellable, I'm only purchasing Originals nowadays.
> 
> But I could be tempted by a ton like:
> Hammers
> ...


Instant buy


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 31, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> I predict that if I buy OACE or Alternative Solo Strings then that’s what will subsequently be included in The Ton after having held off all these years.


I highly doubt OACE will be included.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I highly doubt OACE will be included.


Yeah that would be a miracle.
It likely sells pretty good even at full price given its popularity, so it’d be insane to practically give it away along with some extra goodies.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 31, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Yeah that would be a miracle.
> It likely sells pretty good even at full price given its popularity, so it’d be insane to practically give it away along with some extra goodies.


Indeed. Besides, we already have it!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 3, 2022)

I just saw that BDT and CDT are currently at 40% off at SA. Sadly, I assume this means that the latter won't be included in this year's "The Ton". Ah, well...


----------



## swinkler (Nov 15, 2022)

Anyone know when they usually announce their deals?


----------



## pranic (Nov 15, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Anyone know when they usually announce their deals?


You'll likely see it on Thursday of the Black weekend (though many repeat customers have sometimes had "early access" to purchase a couple days in advance). I'm less excited about the sale and more excited about the Tombola, tbh. It's always fun to try to grab a ticket or two.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 15, 2022)

pranic said:


> You'll likely see it on Thursday of the Black weekend (though many repeat customers have sometimes had "early access" to purchase a couple days in advance). I'm less excited about the sale and more excited about the Tombola, tbh. It's always fun to try to grab a ticket or two.


Ok so we're still a week away. Just curious. I'm new to spitfire and don't know how they do things. Seems like many other sample makers are announcing stuff already. It's a crowded field!


----------



## pranic (Nov 15, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Ok so we're still a week away. Just curious. I'm new to spitfire and don't know how they do things. Seems like many other sample makers are announcing stuff already. It's a crowded field!


This does seem to be the earliest for sales that I've seen. Generally speaking, avoid paying full price for sample libraries (go for the intro prices or semi-regular sales). Spitfire runs a seasonal sale -- with some very good bundles in the "Black Weekened" promotion (which also usually includes a free library with purchases more than $350). They have a decent Christmas sale (also with Paul and Christian's "hampers"), and then the Apex sale in May-ish tends to have a really good deal, too. Typically, you'll see 30%-40% during those sales, and 60%+ for bundles. Black Weekend has "The Ton", which is usally closer to 80%.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 15, 2022)

Last year Spitfire did an early look at what's on sale for some of the customer base Sunday before Black Friday. Then sale usually starts Wednesday if memory is correct. Then Tombola on Black Friday with ticket hand outs day before.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 15, 2022)

Percussion Swarm!
Already own Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 22, 2022)

Reading the fine print - it’s looking good for those that may not already have HZ, BBCSO, Olafur Arnalds , Ew choir, the Albion’s ,or the British drama toolkit. Unfortunate for those of us that already own them all . I hope there will be a way for those of us that already own these items to still get access to aperture. Not holding my breath -
No $100 gift card this year or early access so far.. 

I just got AudioBros Genesis and a new NVME drive so hopefully they don’t drop something else - My budget is shot!


----------



## swinkler (Nov 22, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Reading the fine print - it’s looking good for those that may not already have HZ, BBCSO, Olafur Arnalds , Ew choir, the Albion’s ,or the British drama toolkit. Unfortunate for those of us that already own them all . I hope there will be a way for those of us that already own these items to still get access to aperture. Not holding my breath -
> No $100 gift card this year or early access so far..
> 
> I just got AudioBros Genesis and a new NVME drive so hopefully they don’t drop something else - My budget is shot!


I see chamber strings which makes me happy. But it might be a wider net because I also see Air Studios and Abbey Road recordings. That represents quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2022)

My predictions for the Ton:
- HZ Strings
- Eric Whitacre Choir
- Hammers
And they’re going to sell a Ton of this


----------



## PhilA (Nov 22, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> My predictions for the Ton:
> - HZ Strings
> - Eric Whitacre Choir
> - Hammers
> And they’re going to sell a Ton of this


I like your optimism £1000 worth of stuff to £100 😁😁


----------



## Charder (Nov 22, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> My predictions for the Ton:
> - HZ Strings
> - Eric Whitacre Choir
> - Hammers
> And they’re going to sell a Ton of this


I confirm this is real and I am not coping.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 22, 2022)

Stratus
Evo Grid 3 (maybe Woodwind evolutions instead)
Chrysalis


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 22, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> My predictions for the Ton:
> - HZ Strings
> - Eric Whitacre Choir
> - Hammers
> And they’re going to sell a Ton of this


I sincerely hope they don’t include hammers or im going to be broke! That one’s been on the list for a while. I could go for Phobos/polaris bundle too just because I’m a BT fanboy. Yes I wore jincos many moons ago. SMH


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 22, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I sincerely hope they don’t include hammers or im going to be broke! That one’s been on the list for a while. I could go for Phobos/polaris bundle too just because I’m a BT fanboy. Yes I wore jincos many moons ago. SMH


If the audio is a clue, then I think the black weekend bundle (not the ton) will be hz perc, SCS and what sounds like a synth pack of some sort.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 22, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> If the audio is a clue, then I think the black weekend bundle (not the ton) will be hz perc, SCS and what sounds like a synth pack of some sort.


Oh is that what they do for bundles? I thought they’d discount pre-existing bundles? At least was hoping they might. Guess we’ll find out tomorrow.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 22, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Oh is that what they do for bundles? I thought they’d discount pre-existing bundles? At least was hoping they might. Guess we’ll find out tomorrow.


Yeah there's usually two bundles for Black Weekend:

The Ton: Three smaller/older libraries bundled for $100. Usually a bit niche/esoteric.
Black Weekend Bundle: Two or three full sized libraries, 70-75% discount, $600ish price point. Many libraries are 30-40% off as well.

at Christmas they have the christmas hampers, and everything else is 40% off except for libraries released in last 12 months, which go back to into prices.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 22, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Yeah there's usually two bundles for Black Weekend:
> 
> The Ton: Three smaller/older libraries bundled for $100. Usually a bit niche/esoteric.
> Black Weekend Bundle: Two or three full sized libraries, 70-75% discount, $600ish price point. Many libraries are 30-40% off as well.
> ...


Aah ok. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## carlc (Nov 22, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Yeah there's usually two bundles for Black Weekend:
> 
> The Ton: Three smaller/older libraries bundled for $100. Usually a bit niche/esoteric.
> Black Weekend Bundle: Two or three full sized libraries, 70-75% discount, $600ish price point. Many libraries are 30-40% off as well.
> ...


Will we get two Christmas hampers this year, or just one? 🤷‍♂️

EDIT: I should have guessed zero. I'm bad at guessing. 😐


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 22, 2022)

carlc said:


> Will we get two Christmas hampers this year, or just one? 🤷‍♂️


BIG question. I think we will get the answer at the tombola this year.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey - when does *the limited time freebie that you can only get when you spend x-amount of $* get announced? And how much money do you have to spend?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Hey - when does *the limited time freebie that you can only get when you spend x-amount of $* get announced? And how much money do you have to spend?


There's a countdown clock on their homepage.


Spitfire Audio —



Right now, it's says 19 hours from now.

I'm not clairvoyant so I can't say how much you have to spend until they announce it (when that clocks hits zero). But I'd ballpark it in the $350 range based on past years.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

chrisav said:


> They've had items with a list price higher than 200 in the Ton before, so I'm hoping against hope that this year will be the one where they add Stratus...





liquidlino said:


> If the audio is a clue, then I think the black weekend bundle (not the ton) will be hz perc, SCS and what sounds like a synth pack of some sort.


The synth sounds from the short teaser video are from OA Stratus. It would make sense for that to be the "high-value" item in The Ton. I don't think it ever sold all that well, and it has been out for a few years now.

As for the other stuff listed at the bottom of the teaser ad, I suspect there will be at least two large sale bundles this time, possibly three.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

So no early access or extra gift card this year? With the drop in sales that the whole industry has seen this past year, perhaps that means that the bundles will be an even better value than previous years (with the exception of last year's Ton which was a flop IMO, but it still was a great value if you were interested in those libraries).

If the "fine print" in the teaser ad are in fact hinting as to what the bundles will include, there are far too many listed for just The Ton and the one Black Weekend bundle. So I suspect there will be at least two bundles in place of the single Black Weekend bundle. Maybe even three, especially if they reduce the cost per bundle below the typical ~$600 mark of each and only include two higher-priced libraries and one less expensive library in each.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

pranic said:


> You'll likely see it on Thursday of the Black weekend (though many repeat customers have sometimes had "early access" to purchase a couple days in advance). I'm less excited about the sale and more excited about the Tombola, tbh. It's always fun to try to grab a ticket or two.


Personally I hate the way the Tombola is done. Not everyone is tied to their phones and social media constantly to get the notifications. The way they do giveaways during Youtube premieres is also problematic IMO (and this is coming from someone who actually won Albion Solstice this way), because it relies on speed of response for trivia questions in YT live chat, but YT live chat is not synchronized across users, and users with lower latency connections will consistently be able to respond before a lot of people even see the question.

Some sort of random entry for at least a portion of the Tombola tickets and the YT giveaways really should be offered.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> There's a countdown clock on their homepage.
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio —
> ...


$349 has been the threshold for previous years, and is (sort of) confirmed for this year. During the Abbey Road Orchestra Low Percussion premiere, I commented on whether the $349 intro price had anything to do with the upcoming Aperture giveaway which usually has a $349 threshold. And Spitfire responded with "busted!".


----------



## holywilly (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Personally I hate the way the Tombola is done. Not everyone is tied to their phones and social media constantly to get the notifications. The way they do giveaways during Youtube premieres is also problematic IMO (and this is coming from someone who actually won Albion Solstice this way), because it relies on speed of response for trivia questions in YT live chat, but YT live chat is not synchronized across users, and users with lower latency connections will consistently be able to respond before a lot of people even see the question.
> 
> Some sort of random entry for at least a portion of the Tombola tickets and the YT giveaways really should be offered.


And I have to stay up late for the ticket, different TimeZone.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 23, 2022)

I've always wondered if anyone ever bought something when the sale hit, then went on to win that same library in the Tombola.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Maybe Symphonic motion could be in it? That is something that adds drive. So something paddy with that. Like Tape.ms? OA library. Maybe also solo cello/violin? They might even go with Albion one (I have a feeling they want to port this over to their own player, charge a cross grade fee later on.

That would be a killer!

Motions
Albion one
Something below 100$


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Aperture Cassette Symphony


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

Is this new? Don't remember this? 









Spitfire Audio — Hearth and Hollow — Plucked Folk Ensemble






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## swinkler (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Is this new? Don't remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I don't remember seeing it either.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah that was totally released independently not that long ago...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Is this new? Don't remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A recent Pianobook release. The commercial PB ones “reside” in the Spitfire shop but aren’t Spitfire libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

This is another one like it that I still secretly fancy:









Spitfire Audio — skyscapeparadise — GAZE






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm guessing Ambient Guitar makes it to the Ton this year


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is another one like it that I still secretly fancy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that one sounds great. I think it is great that Spitfire is letting people sell their Pianobook libraries through them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yeah that one sounds great. I think it is great that Spitfire is letting people sell their Pianobook libraries through them.


Yes absolutely, it absolutely must be great for discovery. The people who made this shoegaze library made a couple of great “behind the scene” videos that just oozed their love for Jazzmasters and the right guitar pedals. I may have to revisit the webpage soon hehe. The reversed reverb patch is instant Loveless.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> A recent Pianobook release. The commercial PB ones “reside” in the Spitfire shop but aren’t Spitfire libraries.


Checked out the walkthrough. I like this quite a bit. Not sure I'll pull the trigger now, but it'll be on the radar


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes absolutely, it absolutely must be great for discovery. The people who made this shoegaze library made a couple of great “behind the scene” videos that just oozed their love for Jazzmasters and the right guitar pedals. I may have to revisit the webpage soon hehe. The reversed reverb patch is instant Loveless.


Kevin Shields wept.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Kevin Shields wept.


Wanker. Always was


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

So just an hour left before we know.

I was thinking, what if this year they include one of the three Studio Orchestra sections, but have two versions of The Ton, one with the standard Studio Orchestra library, and one with the pro version?

Like Studio Strings + two other libraries for $100, and Studio Strings Pro + the same two other libraries for $150? The $50 pricing difference actually works with the ~75-80% off that The Ton usually has (Studio Strings Pro is $250 more, and 80% off of that is $50).

They could even call the one with the Pro library as "The Long Ton" or "The Metric Ton".

This could help drive future sales, because if someone gets one part of the Studio Orchestra and likes it, they'd be more likely to pick up the others.


----------



## Drex (Nov 23, 2022)

I would settle with just SSO as the Ton, with a nice discount upgrade to Pro

Studio that is.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 23, 2022)

And then they have one version with BBCSO Discover and two Labs products, called the Shitton


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Digivolt (Nov 23, 2022)

What a damp squib - https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-t...a3d31846ac1079fcbcd691f05ac09c03002c#overview

Feels like they just rushed at last minute to bundle some random things together


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 23, 2022)

Futchibon said:


>


Every year a fly in the ointment. This year it's SSB. Another year, another pass


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 23, 2022)

I was tempted. Then I saw what's in it.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 23, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Every year a fly in the ointment. This year it's SSB. Another year, another pass


They do have 2 other more expensive bundles which seem slightly better but still consisting of their less popular libraries, good for GAS but I thought they might have gone big this year


----------



## SammyBrown (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone have any luck with the spin to win thing? was that added just now, or have a missed a couple chances?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 23, 2022)

So it showed $76 to complete my bundle but now is saying over $90? I was logged in all the time...


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice! My money is save. All bundles are completely underwhelming


----------



## reids (Nov 23, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> So it showed $76 to complete my bundle but now is saying over $90? I was logged in all the time...


Same here. Saw the bundle prices for the featured Black Weekend bundles and then a little while later, the prices for those bundles went up quite a bit. Enough to make me reconsider. Wallet is happy then.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

reids said:


> Same here. Saw the bundle prices for the featured Black Weekend bundles and then a little while later, the prices for those bundles went up quite a bit. Enough to make me reconsider. Wallet is happy then.


Same here. Was just about to buy seconds before the price went up.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

All the sale bundles were glitched with an extra 15% off for a few minutes. It was weird, because it wasn't at the very beginning of the sale, it glitched like 10 minutes in. Then ~20 minutes later, it was corrected.

I managed to snag The Ton for $84.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Meh, disappointed. I really thought it would be a banger this year


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2022)

Huh. I actually kinda dig what I’m hearing in the Studio Brass walkthrough. Will have to read up on why everyone hates it.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Huh. I actually kinda dig what I’m hearing in the Studio Brass walkthrough. Will have to read up on why everyone hates it.


I think Cory's YouTube review summarizes a lot of issues from the time of launch. Not sure if anything has been improved since then


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Meh, disappointed. I really thought it would be a banger this y


I admit their Marketing surely had me hyped yesterday. Not sure what happened but will pass.....


----------



## swinkler (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Huh. I actually kinda dig what I’m hearing in the Studio Brass walkthrough. Will have to read up on why everyone hates it.


Yeah I wonder too. I think the ton is a great deal if you’re in the market but if it’s $100 worth of stuff you won’t use then…..


----------



## moon (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Huh. I actually kinda dig what I’m hearing in the Studio Brass walkthrough. Will have to read up on why everyone hates it.


If you’d like to hear one of our classic VIC MIDI tests, I can bounce it out for you.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2022)

moon said:


> If you’d like to hear one of our classic VIC MIDI tests, I can bounce it out for you.


That would be awesome! I'll trust your judgment on any keyswitching and CC1 modifications.

Reference using Infinite Brass (starts at 1:39):


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Huh. I actually kinda dig what I’m hearing in the Studio Brass walkthrough. Will have to read up on why everyone hates it.




Here is Corys review. Nice to check out aswell


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Here is Corys review. Nice to check out aswell



The first 10 seconds was enough for me. Pass


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Here is Corys review. Nice to check out aswell



Yes, the Core version seems to be a bit shit, which appears to be a common issue with Spitfire. Seems best to go Pro or not at all.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, the Core version seems to be a bit shit, which appears to be a common issue with Spitfire. Seems best to go Pro or not at all.


The latter option sounds like the best fit to me


----------



## moon (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> That would be awesome! I'll trust your judgment on any keyswitching and CC1 modifications.
> 
> Reference using Infinite Brass (starts at 1:39):



Here you go. Not to cop out or anything, but this was a bit of a challenge and I'm not entirely happy with how well I did with it. The workflow between IB and more traditional samples is different enough that I basically had to redo all CC1 and velocity data, but I didn't touch the note lengths.

The track uses the 4 horn patch, as there is no recorded 2 horn. There is a bit of CC11 data added to balance. A touch of Neoverb.

I also have Pro if you wanted to hear this with a different mic mix.

View attachment FF7 SStB.mp3


----------



## asherpope (Nov 23, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> The first 10 seconds was enough for me. Pass


Wow that sounds horrendous


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, the Core version seems to be a bit shit, which appears to be a common issue with Spitfire. Seems best to go Pro or not at all.


I’ll save you some time and money : go for the 2nd option. Pro doesn’t fix anything. Latest updates fixed some issues but it’s by far the most useless lib I ever bought. 
To a greater extent, sray away of the Studio range, there are plenty of better options.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 23, 2022)

Maybe use the saving for Best Service sale instead


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, the Core version seems to be a bit shit, which appears to be a common issue with Spitfire. Seems best to go Pro or not at all.


I really like the brass in BHTC and that is from the same room. Though the BHCT have the pro mics which can make the trombones and horns sound fantastic. And with a good reverb it has a dark vibe to it


----------



## WWBiscuit (Nov 23, 2022)

I really like the sound of Fragile String Evolutions and, for that library alone, $99 for The Ton is still two thirds off its RRP. Just a shame (for me) that Studio Brass is the other major library in the package. I would not use that at all.


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 23, 2022)

Jesus. Spitfire does not have one single good sounding brass library.


----------



## Paj (Nov 24, 2022)

I already had two of the three but I was able to get Abbey Road One: Sparkling Woodwinds for $8.86. I also went for the Classics Bundle (all Kontakt) and some additional Kontakt offerings with deeper discounts than the apparent 40% or so. Spitfire itch mostly scratched for now.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 24, 2022)

I can buy Ambient Guitars for 105,55 Euro.

Is it worth it?

Has anyone already worked with it?


----------



## nikkimoll (Nov 24, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> I can buy Ambient Guitars for 105,55 Euro.
> 
> Is it worth it?
> 
> Has anyone already worked with it?


It's a good sounding product, but quite niche. If you like ambient sounds from the first season of True Detective or from Jim Jarmusch's The Dead Don't Die, then this will be close to you.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 24, 2022)

I actually like SStB Pro a lot (the additional mics help quite a bit).

It's quite funny: whenever I am reading stuff here I get more and more the impression that the library is bad and I use it less and less. Then, every now and then, I load up this library, put some nice reverb on it (I mostly use mix 2) and I am again amazed at how good it actually sounds. Sure, there are some inconsistencies but they are by far not as bad as people make it seem.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 24, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I actually like SStB Pro a lot (the additional mics help quite a bit).
> 
> It's quite funny: whenever I am reading stuff here I get more and more the impression that the library is bad and I use it less and less. Then, every now and then, I load up this library, put some nice reverb on it (I mostly use mix 2) and I am again amazed at how good it actually sounds. Sure, there are some inconsistencies but they are by far not as bad as people make it seem.


This ! It’s the inconsistencies that killed the usage for me (and same for SStW).

When needing fast repetitions or trills, SStB/SStW took me an horrible amount of time for a half-decent result.

Then I discovered AV Infinite range; problem solved in 5 minutes…

I really lost a lot of time and money on the Studio range.
YMMV but sound-wise/playability-wise/programming-wise, there are better products on the market for the same price.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

Don’t think I’ll be hitting the 249 threshold this year to get aperture…


----------



## mattnedgus (Nov 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> When needing fast repetitions or trills, SStB/SStW took me an horrible amount of time for a half-decent result.
> 
> Then I discovered AV Infinite range; problem solved in 5 minutes…


I’m curious: what is it that makes the Aaron Venture range so good? I really liked the sound in one of the demos but I think I got the impression from somewhere that it excels in a technical sense too - I just didn’t understand enough at the time to get my head around the comment I’d read.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 24, 2022)

We have a saying in my parts: "tresla se brda - rodio se miš". Roughly, it means: "the hills were shaking - a mouse was born".

It seems I'll be skipping "The Ton" three times in a row now. The deal itself is great, but the included libraries are certainly not what I would be using on a regular basis. Don't really like the EVO libraries with the exception of OACE and some things in Tundra. I also don't plan to invest in the AR series in the future, so "Sparkling Woodwinds" would be an odd sock in my collection. I was somewhat tempted by the brass at first as I still don't have a dedicated brass library. However, there seem to be a lot of negative opinions on this one.

BTW, I've glanced at the more expensive collections available. Frankly, even if I had the budget to go for those, I'm not thrilled about their content either.

Ironically, if I decide to buy anything from Spitfire during these holidays, it would be one Originals and one SA Recordings title. Talk about BF...


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 24, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I actually like SStB Pro a lot (the additional mics help quite a bit).
> 
> It's quite funny: whenever I am reading stuff here I get more and more the impression that the library is bad and I use it less and less. Then, every now and then, I load up this library, put some nice reverb on it (I mostly use mix 2) and I am again amazed at how good it actually sounds. Sure, there are some inconsistencies but they are by far not as bad as people make it seem.


Audio example or it didn't happen!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 24, 2022)

One view shows $84 - which made me consider impulse purchasing.
Another view shows $99 which helped me realise I probably don't need to ?

Fragile String Evolutions and Abbey Road One: Sparkling Woodwinds do look interesting though...
I don't really need the Brass.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 24, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Audio example or it didn't happen!


I posted some tracks with descriptions here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-soon-spring-sale.109707/page-61#post-4849256

One more track I made last year: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/wild-west-halloween.116424/

I posted some exposed brass stuff here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-studio-brass-updates.105251/page-2#post-4786681

Obviously, you might still find that it sounds bad and that's totally fine with me.


----------



## asherpope (Nov 24, 2022)

Has anyone got Trailer Giant? It's only $56...could be a bargain, could be a dud


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 24, 2022)

I waited for this sale, and hoped that it would be as good or better than a few months ago since BF is the big sale day where people stock up for the year….Money is tighter than a few months ago, yet from what I’m seeing the prices are much higher….Sorry, I’m out 😞…Happy Thanksgiving to all !


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 24, 2022)

mattnedgus said:


> I’m curious: what is it that makes the Aaron Venture range so good? I really liked the sound in one of the demos but I think I got the impression from somewhere that it excels in a technical sense too - I just didn’t understand enough at the time to get my head around the comment I’d read.


I don’t want to hijack a SA thread with AV products.
The best recommendation I have is to follow the AV Infinite line thread on ViC which has a wealth of audio examples.
If I want to sum it up it’s : consistency, playability, IRs. I play or program the lines, a bit of CC massaging and done. Copy-paste along instruments, a bit of randomization / CC massaging and done.
I’m currently working on a Yoda theme mockup and Infinite makes me advance faster because I focus on music, not on technical side.
I’m also using VSL. Totally opposite philosophy : I spent a sh*tload of hours programming it to my liking but now I’m also fast with it because, again, it’s consistent.

With SA - and also other developers - I’ve spent too many hours working around the product. I’m hobbyist and as such, I have limited time for my passion and tbh it drives me crazy when I have to spend time in the Kontakt cog to fix stuff.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 24, 2022)

asherpope said:


> Has anyone got Trailer Giant? It's only $56...could be a bargain, could be a dud


Was my thoughts aswell, awaiting respons


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 24, 2022)

Fragile Strings Evolution has a unique sound that could be quite useful. But, I need to pass on The Ton since Studio Brass doesn't sound that great and I barely mess with AR1 enough to try Sparkling Woodwinds. I would feel better utilizing all three rather than spending the $99 to use one library and not touching the other two.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2022)

moon said:


> Here you go. Not to cop out or anything, but this was a bit of a challenge and I'm not entirely happy with how well I did with it. The workflow between IB and more traditional samples is different enough that I basically had to redo all CC1 and velocity data, but I didn't touch the note lengths.
> 
> The track uses the 4 horn patch, as there is no recorded 2 horn. There is a bit of CC11 data added to balance. A touch of Neoverb.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to mock it up! I would absolutely love to hear a Pro mix if you have the time.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 24, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Jesus. Spitfire does not have one single good sounding brass library.


Abbey Road.


----------



## mattnedgus (Nov 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I don’t want to hijack a SA thread with AV products.
> The best recommendation I have is to follow the AV Infinite line thread on ViC which has a wealth of audio examples.
> If I want to sum it up it’s : consistency, playability, IRs. I play or program the lines, a bit of CC massaging and done. Copy-paste along instruments, a bit of randomization / CC massaging and done.
> I’m currently working on a Yoda theme mockup and Infinite makes me advance faster because I focus on music, not on technical side.
> ...


I appreciate your response all the same, thank you. I'll take a look into it more - I find similar to you: that by the time I've entered the 'programming' stage I've lost the feel so I end up just playing around in circles and not progressing very far 😆 - from what you said it sounds like IB/IW would make a good learning tool!


----------



## Banquet (Nov 24, 2022)

Can anyone who has both Fragile String Evos and Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos comment on whether Fragile adds anything new if I already have OACE? It seems to be similar section sizes and EVO and I think it's older and lacks the waves - so I'm not sure it's going to add much, but tempted as I love all that kind of thing.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

The bundles this year do not interest me. Too niche - and I have too much of that! But what a cool Freebie to come with my Abbey Road Low Percussion! Pretty darn comprehensive and polished for what it is.


----------



## ummon (Nov 24, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Jesus. Spitfire does not have one single good sounding brass library.


I like the mellow character of symphonic brass😉


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 24, 2022)

AROOF and BBCSO Brass sounds good for basic stuff. SSB sounds like a paper mache version. Of course, that's what happens with a really dry sound quite often, but the problem runs deeper here. The kind of body or resonance I'd look for just isn't there. 

I'm sure a little EQ and verb would help a bit, but the moment I first heard this it screamed General Midi. 

Anyway, I'm not in a spending mood this year after the last couple. So if isn't great, or something I really need, then the wallet and I are in agreement for once!


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 24, 2022)

Does anyone have any examples of Spitfire Studio Brass being used well? I almost want the ton just for the Fragile Strings alone, but I literally don't have any use for the SStB samples even being on my hard drive.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 24, 2022)

From what I've seen, "The Ton" seems to be SF's way of getting rid of some low selling junk for the most part. In fact this year's sales look really lackluster


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Thank you for taking the time to mock it up! I would absolutely love to hear a Pro mix if you have the time.


Here's Mix 1
View attachment FF7 SStB MIDI Mix 1.mp3


And Mix 2
View attachment FF7 SStB MIDI Mix 2.mp3


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Does anyone have any examples of Spitfire Studio Brass being used well? I almost want the ton just for the Fragile Strings alone, but I literally don't have any use for the SStB samples even being on my hard drive.




Sounds pretty good in context.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Sounds pretty good in context.



I am a big fan of Pete’s videos, he is very honest in his reviews, but also talented which means he can make most things sound really good.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Nov 24, 2022)

moon said:


> Here's Mix 1
> View attachment FF7 SStB MIDI Mix 1.mp3
> 
> 
> ...


FF7!!!!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 24, 2022)

ummon said:


> I like the mellow character of symphonic brass...


I agree. I love what SSB does well! It's still my main brass library, though I now supplement it quite a lot with OT brass (Berlin, Arks, and especially THB).


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 24, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> From what I've seen, "The Ton" seems to be SF's way of getting rid of some low selling junk for the most part. In fact this year's sales look really lackluster


"Getting rid of"—it's not like they have back inventory of digital products. For the Ton, the libraries have to be such that they can be sold as a package for $99. That's going to impose a limit on what can go in it.


----------



## ummon (Nov 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I agree. I love what SSB does well! It's still my main brass library, though I now supplement it quite a lot with OT brass (Berlin, Arks, and especially THB).



Yep, it also works beautifully as a lower layer especially for choral stuff. Btw do you have any favourites in OT brass? I’ve been trying to find a substitute for trombones a6 patch. 

Also wouldn’t mind to find trombone library with this sound🙂


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 24, 2022)

ummon said:


> Yep, it also works beautifully as a lower layer especially for choral stuff. Btw do you have any favourites in OT brass? I’ve been trying to find a substitute for trombones a6 patch.
> 
> Also wouldn’t mind to find trombone library with this sound🙂



I generally use the THB Solo Trombone over the solo trombone from SSB. I also have the solo trombone a from Berlin Brass, but prefer the THB on most things. For big low end trombones, I'll use the Ark 1 a3 bass trombones. 

I like the SSB solo trumpet, which has a charming quirkiness that I think wears well while giving a lot of personality. The solo horn is also well adapted to the sweet spot it covers (though it can use supplementation because there is a lot of standard lyrical playing that it doesn't handle adeptly). The a2 horns are solid, as are both of the tubas, and the high one is well adapted for solos.

I don't like any of the a6 ensembles in SSB. So I use the a6 horns from THB, the Ark a9 horns, and sometimes the AROOF scoring selections Thematic Horns, depending on how aggressive I want it to be. I also supplement with the Waverunner a2 horns, which have an appealing slightly erratic character. For trumpet sections, I use either the Ark 1 a4 trumpets, the AROOF a4 trumpets, or the AROOF scoring selections Thematic Trumpets. 

My plan is to buy the full THB library in the next few months, possibly a trumpet from Berlin Brass, and the muted Berlin Brass.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 24, 2022)

asherpope said:


> Has anyone got Trailer Giant? It's only $56...could be a bargain, could be a dud


Same question, I fear this will just be a bunch of dated and overused sounds. Massive discount though and for some reason I had it in my wish list.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> From what I've seen, "The Ton" seems to be SF's way of getting rid of some low selling junk for the most part. In fact *this year's sales look really lackluster*


Same as last year.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 24, 2022)

Decided to get the Ton in the end. The Fragile Strings Evolutions is a nice library. Great if you have not already got a Spitfire library with some string evolutions. Sparkling Woodwinds is ok but nothing that special. I'm actually finding the Spitfire Studio Brass not too bad. It's much better than I was expecting! It has quite a nice studio tone! It just needs a nice reverb with a shorter reverb time added to it. Sounds pretty rubbish with the default reverb. The legatos are also better than I was expected. The solo horn legato is not good but the other legatos on the other instruments don't seem that bad. However, I've not properly gone through the library yet and some of the higher dynamics on the shorts do sound quite horrible.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm not liking what they put up for the ton this year. It feels like they are unwilling to let us have a sweet deal, which is their right, of course.


----------



## Bemused (Nov 25, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Same as last year.


I think you have to go back to the 2019 Ton (BDT/eDNA Earth/Grand Piano) for the last decent one (at least for me).


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2022)

Bemused said:


> I think you have to go back to the 2019 Ton (BDT/eDNA Earth/Grand Piano) for the last decent one (at least for me).


I got the 2020 one for Orchestral Swarm which sounded really cool (although haven't used it too much since then). I also got the Harp and Mallets libraries which are ok as well.


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 25, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> I got the 2020 one for Orchestral Swarm which sounded really cool (although haven't used it too much since then). I also got the Harp and Mallets libraries which are ok as well.


I accepted some free cookies. Can't decide whose cookies I like the most though...Tough call.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> From what I've seen, "The Ton" seems to be SF's way of getting rid of some low selling junk for the most part. In fact this year's sales look really lackluster


I had honestly hoped that they will include at least one really attractive title in "The Ton" this year. On the other hand, I should know better when it comes to dramatic announcements.



Bemused said:


> I think you have to go back to the 2019 Ton (BDT/eDNA Earth/Grand Piano) for the last decent one (at least for me).


Much agreed. I think that the balance between the three included libraries was way better before. Of course, our needs, preferences, and expectations may differ.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I had honestly hoped that they will include at least one really attractive title in "The Ton" this year. On the other hand, I should know better when it comes to dramatic announcements.
> 
> 
> Much agreed. I think that the balance between the three included libraries was way better before. Of course, our needs, preferences, and expectations may differ.


This year the only one that is interesting, atleast for me, is the fragile strings. The rest would never be used. And in that sense getting fragile strings at 60% is not a bad deal


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> This year the only one that is interesting, atleast for me, is the fragile strings. The rest would never be used. And in that sense getting fragile strings at 60% is not a bad deal


In a way, this is true. Personally, I don't like stockpiling and having too many options to ponder about.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Ok, initial impressions noodling around with SStB and SStWW are surprisingly positive. 

The sound is _exactly_ what I expect a studio brass and woodwind library to be, reminiscent of what you oftentimes hear on orchestrated TV shows (Star Trek, Star Gate SG-1, West Wing, anime, etc.). I think it was definitely a mistake for Spitfire to make the Tree 1 the mic what they shipped with the standard version. Stereo Mix 1 would have been a much smarter choice, as it sounds very good.
I'm quite surprised at how satisfying the upper dynamics are given how much I've crapped on BBCSO and AROOF's upper brass dynamics.
Setting the shorts releas setting to "Slider controlled RTs" with the release at the max setting gives you the most natural results if you cut a marcato or tenuto short. Leaving the default setting of "Timed Short artic RTs" can create some unnaturally abrupt note endings if you end a short articulation before it fully plays out.
The articulation variety is quite nice. I would have liked to see staccatos instead of going straight from tenuto to stacatissimo, but the Time Machine patches might be able to mitigate that from being too big of an issue.
The legato is agile enough to be useful for most phrasings and possibly good enough for rips/runs but isn't overly pronounced (which is typically the preference of VI-C goers).
The vibrato on most of the solo instruments is a bit weird (surprisingly fast and deep) and not quite right for lyrical soloist work, but having AI SOLO means this is not really an issue for me.
The mic options sound like they will sit well behind Tokyo Scoring Strings and in front of the percussion from CinePerc or Nucleus.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I agree. I love what SSB does well! It's still my main brass library, though I now supplement it quite a lot with OT brass (Berlin, Arks, and especially THB).


Yup! Symphonic Brass is phenomenal. It just doesn't cover the extremely loud stuff all that well (although I've heard some surprisingly good results layering articulations for more oopmh). But THB slots in quite well with SSB. And THB's softer dynamics are quite nice, with a bit of a different character than SSB's (still one of the very best low to mid dynamics symphonic brass choirs available IMO).

I'll try to see if I can find the naked demo of SSB sounding way more intense and powerful that I thought was possible. Edit: found it! https://vi-control.net/community/th...-brass-that-packs-a-punch.121107/post-5044557. I remembered it as being more than just the low brass, but it still shows that SSB can really pack more of a punch than most people think.

As to SStB in The Ton, I gotta agree with @Trash Panda above. I can understand why it gets so much hate, but a lot of that I think is due to the bad decision of the tree mic being the single mic option instead of one of the mixes.


----------



## carlc (Nov 25, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Decided to get the Ton in the end. The Fragile Strings Evolutions is a nice library. Great if you have not already got a Spitfire library with some string evolutions. Sparkling Woodwinds is ok but nothing that special. I'm actually finding the Spitfire Studio Brass not too bad. It's much better than I was expecting! It has quite a nice studio tone! It just needs a nice reverb with a shorter reverb time added to it. Sounds pretty rubbish with the default reverb. The legatos are also better than I was expected. The solo horn legato is not good but the other legatos on the other instruments don't seem that bad. However, I've not properly gone through the library yet and some of the higher dynamics on the shorts do sound quite horrible.


I have a similar take… I bought The Ton because I was excited about Fragile String Evos and Sparkling Woodwinds. I already had two other string evo libraries from Spitfire, and my initial impression is that this one is not much different. 

Sparkling Woodwinds (my first ARO product) was more disappointing. I didn’t realize that there were only three articulations and every one has the glockenspiel baked in front and center. The sound is nice, and it comes with 12,000 mic signals, but the articulations are very limiting. This will likely go unused. 

The surprise standout was the Studio Brass. I think this will mix very nicely with BHCT having been recorded in the same studio. Overall, still feel I got a great deal for $99.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

You can turn off the Glockenspiel overlay in Sparkling Woodwinds. It's under the FX screen.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ok, initial impressions noodling around with SStB and SStWW are surprisingly positive.
> 
> The sound is _exactly_ what I expect a studio brass and woodwind library to be, reminiscent of what you oftentimes hear on orchestrated TV shows (Star Trek, Star Gate SG-1, West Wing, anime, etc.). I think it was definitely a mistake for Spitfire to make the Tree 1 the mic what they shipped with the standard version. Stereo Mix 1 would have been a much smarter choice, as it sounds very good.
> I'm quite surprised at how satisfying the upper dynamics are given how much I've crapped on BBCSO and AROOF's upper brass dynamics.
> ...


Is there anything the infinite brass don’t do that SStB does? I am a bit tempted on fragile strings. Nice to know if SStB does something better than IB or if IB ia all I need


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Is there anything the infinite brass don’t do that SStB does? I am a bit tempted on fragile strings. Nice to know if SStB does something better than IB or if IB ia all I need


I wouldn't say there's anything Infinite Brass can't do that traditional samples can, other than sounding like they were recorded in certain world-famous studios/halls/stages. Traditional samples _can_ get you from point A to point B faster if the sampled performance aligns with what you're going for.

Here's a 30 minute attempt at the example @moon was kind enough to mock up for me using Mic Mix 1 of SStB Pro that's about 95% of the original intent. No processing aside from a limiter to bring up the volume.

Similarly, it took me hours to craft and mix this with Infinite Brass to get the phrasing precisely how I wanted it to sound. I am a draw it in person though, so YMMV if you're a play it person who only needs to tweak things after the initial performance.

View attachment FF7 LTBB SStB.mp3


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I wouldn't say there's anything Infinite Brass can't do that traditional samples can, other than sounding like they were recorded in certain world-famous studios/halls/stages. Traditional samples _can_ get you from point A to point B faster if the sampled performance aligns with what you're going for.
> 
> Here's a 30 minute attempt at the example @moon was kind enough to mock up for me using Mic Mix 1 of SStB Pro that's about 95% of the original intent. No processing aside from a limiter to bring up the volume.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!

Yes I use my ewi to play IB stuff in. So it is pretty fast for me . But that example sounded great! But I will not put down money on upgrading SStB to pro. I mean, what is it; 120€ for upgrade? And takes over 100 gb.

Though, I am a silly spitfire fan boi


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ok, initial impressions noodling around with SStB and SStWW are surprisingly positive.
> 
> The sound is _exactly_ what I expect a studio brass and woodwind library to be, reminiscent of what you oftentimes hear on orchestrated TV shows (Star Trek, Star Gate SG-1, West Wing, anime, etc.). I think it was definitely a mistake for Spitfire to make the Tree 1 the mic what they shipped with the standard version. Stereo Mix 1 would have been a much smarter choice, as it sounds very good.
> I'm quite surprised at how satisfying the upper dynamics are given how much I've crapped on BBCSO and AROOF's upper brass dynamics.
> ...


Similar feelings here. The studio brass is better than what I was expecting it to be. It has a nice tone and does cover the higher dynamics. I'm thinking this one may be a great one to mix in with BBCSO and use for the more drier studio sound with BHCT and the Studio Strings. I've only got the non pro version from getting it in the ton but I may just update it to the pro version when it's going cheap.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 26, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have a similar take… I bought The Ton because I was excited about Fragile String Evos and Sparkling Woodwinds. I already had two other string evo libraries from Spitfire, and my initial impression is that this one is not much different.
> 
> Sparkling Woodwinds (my first ARO product) was more disappointing. I didn’t realize that there were only three articulations and every one has the glockenspiel baked in front and center. The sound is nice, and it comes with 12,000 mic signals, but the articulations are very limiting. This will likely go unused.
> 
> The surprise standout was the Studio Brass. I think this will mix very nicely with BHCT having been recorded in the same studio. Overall, still feel I got a great deal for $99.


I've not got any other string evolutions from spitfire, so the fragile string evolutions was a great one for me. You can remove the glockenspiel from the sparkling woodwinds and just have the woodwinds which makes it a little more flexible. The brass was more of a surprise though as I was not expecting much at all from it, but I quite like it and it should indeed work well with BHCT.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 26, 2022)

I already own Studio Brass and I've always wanted a strings-based Evo so this perfect for me at £63. And I get some bonus woodwinds.


----------



## carlc (Nov 26, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Similar feelings here. The studio brass is better than what I was expecting it to be. It has a nice tone and does cover the higher dynamics. I'm thinking this one may be a great one to mix in with BBCSO and use for the more drier studio sound with BHCT and the Studio Strings. I've only got the non pro version from getting it in the ton but I may just update it to the pro version when it's going cheap.


With the current sale, SStB Pro is listed at $239 (40% off of $399). Since we now own SStB, our price for the Pro upgrade is $120. That makes the all-in price $156 (~61% off) for anyone who acquired SStB in the Ton. Not bad. I’m sure the 40% off sale will come around again, and I’ve already spent more than planes this BF!


----------



## Laddy (Nov 26, 2022)

Is the Spitfire studio brass redundant if you have opus Hollywood orchestra? (Since that is also technically a studio library, correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 26, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Is the Spitfire studio brass redundant if you have opus Hollywood orchestra? (Since that is also technically a studio library, correct me if I'm wrong).


EWHO is certainly a studio orchestra, but it’s a bigger studio (58’ x 42’ vs 42’ x 33’), bigger sections and a bigger sound vs SStO. EWHO sounds more like big blockbuster film score sound and SStO is more TV/film/Japanese sized sound.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 26, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> I'm not liking what they put up for the ton this year. It feels like they are unwilling to let us have a sweet deal, which is their right, of course.


I think 75% off is a terrific deal, when you like and/or have need for the libraries in that deal. All comes down to personal preferences, not something you can blame on Spitfire…


----------



## Marsen (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> The sound is _exactly_ what I expect a studio brass and woodwind library to be, reminiscent of what you oftentimes hear on orchestrated TV shows (Star Trek, Star Gate SG-1, West Wing, anime, etc.).


That’s what I love SStB (pro)for.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> That would be awesome! I'll trust your judgment on any keyswitching and CC1 modifications.
> 
> Reference using Infinite Brass (starts at 1:39):



Here is my render with SStBrass Pro.
I used StereoMix 2
View attachment SFStudioBrass Pro.mp3


----------



## Marsen (Nov 26, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Here is my render with SStBrass Pro.
> I used StereoMix 2
> View attachment SFStudioBrass Pro.mp3


I did not like the midi for this brass part, I have to admit.
For these kind of lines, I would not have reached for Studio Brass, but rather for Berlin Brass or SSB.
Studio Brass for me stands more for an old TV Series Sound as Trash Panda pointed out very well.
Something like Star Trek TOS, TNG, Columbo, or Bernard Herrmann scores like Taxi Driver, Cap of fear and so forth.

Final Fantasy bout´97 sounds more mellow, and for this maybe bbc or ssb fits more.
No offend to the composer, but I just don’t like the brass lines.
It was interesting though, to see what Studio Brass does with these.
The problem with Studio Brass is, that it’s somehow missing a smooth transition from mf to ff, so you have to deal with that.
But overall, I really like it for what it does.

Maybe the most mistake with criticism against this library is, hoping of the Hollywood Sound.
It‘s not, never would be, doesn’t matter how you mix it! 
And that is, what i like it for: The old somewhat dirty monoish 50is to 80is sound.
Pro is much better than Core with its poor only „tree“ choice.
This is not a dry library! Not at all. It’s very „roomy“ with the core version, so I think you have to get pro, if you like the concept of the lib.

And it has the typical SF flaws, (lots of them), well..


----------



## Drhoust87 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi guys - Im seriously considering getting TON. I dont have any Brass library (except some patches in Orchestral Essentials ProjectSAM) and do have Studio Strings so maybe its a good choice.
For a beginner - Is it a complete waste of money, or you think its worth it?
I realyl like Cinematic Studio brass but i cant even nearly afford it right now, so the TON is looking attractive.
Im curious about Fragile Strings tho - If I alread own Olafur Chamber Evos - does this add any thing different/new for me?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Hi guys - Im seriously considering getting TON. I dont have any Brass library (except some patches in Orchestral Essentials ProjectSAM) and do have Studio Strings so maybe its a good choice.
> For a beginner - Is it a complete waste of money, or you think its worth it?
> I realyl like Cinematic Studio brass but i cant even nearly afford it right now, so the TON is looking attractive.
> Im curious about Fragile Strings tho - If I alread own Olafur Chamber Evos - does this add any thing different/new for me?


Buy libs you want not because they are cheap. £100 could go towards cSB


----------



## Mornats (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Buy libs you want not because they are cheap. £100 could go towards cSB


Sound advice. My Black Friday advice is to have a list of what you want beforehand then check the sales to see if anything comes up at a price point that works for you.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Buy libs you want not because they are cheap. £100 could go towards cSB


100% you aren’t getting a “bargain” if you never use it and you can’t sell it.

I’m sure I’m not the only one that has fallen into that trap. No regrets you just learn these things as you go along.


----------



## Drhoust87 (Nov 27, 2022)

Okay thanks, I get the drift  ill thin about that
Any comment on whether Fragile Strings are worth it if you have Olafur Arnalds chamber evos? is it a different library altogether or much of the same?


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Any comment on whether Fragile Strings are worth it if you have Olafur Arnalds chamber evos? is it a different library altogether or much of the same?


From what I've heard and read about "Fragile Strings", these are generally more aggressive and harsh-sounding in comparison to OACE. Personally, I find OACE way more fitting to my needs, which is one of the reasons I'm skipping "The Ton" this year also.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi,

I went ahead and purchased Studio Strings Pro. Not being a heavy brass user, but I like the intimate sound of the studio brass, So.. would just getting the Spitfire Studio Brass (standard) be OK, or is it too limited due to its one mic option ?

The Studio Brass Pro might be an overkill for me, given the amount of samples, and mics it offers, I wish there was a middle ground, but there isn't, So.. would Studio Brass (Standard) be a reasonably good library to get for very dry/intimate brass sound (use reverb to give it the right spatial character) ?

I have Infinite Brass, So Can IB be used to a better degree than Studio Brass Standard for the more intimate, dry brass sounds ? or maybe THB using the close mics ? or ... ? I just think that getting SStBrass Pro. is an overkill for me.

Thanks,
Muzikscuklp


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Hi guys - Im seriously considering getting TON. I dont have any Brass library (except some patches in Orchestral Essentials ProjectSAM) and do have Studio Strings so maybe its a good choice.
> For a beginner - Is it a complete waste of money, or you think its worth it?
> I realyl like Cinematic Studio brass but i cant even nearly afford it right now, so the TON is looking attractive.
> Im curious about Fragile Strings tho - If I alread own Olafur Chamber Evos - does this add any thing different/new for me?


Your money would perhaps be better invested in Palette Complete Orchestra by Red Room Audio, 83% off to $149 at audioplugindeals.com.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went ahead and purchased Studio Strings Pro. Not being a heavy brass user, but I like the intimate sound of the studio brass, So.. would just getting the Spitfire Studio Brass (standard) be OK, or is it too limited due to its one mic option ?
> 
> ...


If you dig the sound of that studio, then Core is good enough probably. But if you want to use external reverb to blend it with other stuff, you would definitely profit from the additional mics (that single T1 mic is not the best for that purpose).


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> I'm not liking what they put up for the ton this year. It feels like they are unwilling to let us have a sweet deal, which is their right, of course.


Or it could be that different people like different kinds of deal. 

Personally, I'm delighted with the ton this year. I mean, I'd hoped it would be something like Neo + HZS + SCS of course, but outside of that la la land, I don't think it could have been much better - for me.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

ism said:


> Or it could be that different people like different kinds of deal.
> 
> Personally, I'm delighted with the ton this year. I mean, I'd hoped it would be something like Neo + HZS + SCS of course, but outside of that la la land, I don't think it could have been much better - for me.


Same here, I really liked the £99 ton this year. Was not fussed with the ton deals in previous years.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ok, initial impressions noodling around with SStB and SStWW are surprisingly positive.
> 
> The sound is _exactly_ what I expect a studio brass and woodwind library to be, reminiscent of what you oftentimes hear on orchestrated TV shows (Star Trek, Star Gate SG-1, West Wing, anime, etc.). I think it was definitely a mistake for Spitfire to make the Tree 1 the mic what they shipped with the standard version. Stereo Mix 1 would have been a much smarter choice, as it sounds very good.
> I'm quite surprised at how satisfying the upper dynamics are given how much I've crapped on BBCSO and AROOF's upper brass dynamics.
> ...



I love this review. I mean, you do make it sound like a library that I would absolutely *hate* (I would pay money to *not* sound like Star Trek). But the point is that you engage with the library with a sense of what it actually is actually is.

A lot of the bad reputation that that this library has on vi-c cascades from, I believe, a single person who dominated the original threads with vicious and, I though, (mostly) unfair critique born of simply wanting it to be something it was never designed to be, and never going to be.

I do have SStS, incidentally, and love it - but use it completely differently from you're describing here, with a much more stylistic mix with lots and lots and lots of reverb to expunge any residual evocation of Star Trek.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I can understand why it gets so much hate, but a lot of that I think is due to the bad decision of the tree mic being the single mic option instead of one of the mixes.


Yes, I'm pretty content with just the tree in SStS standard. But I think the winds and brass are not worth it without the pro mics.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So.. would just getting the Spitfire Studio Brass (standard) be OK, or is it too limited due to its one mic option ?
> 
> The Studio Brass Pro might be an overkill for me, given the amount of samples, and mics it offers, I wish there was a middle ground, but there isn't, So.. would Studio Brass (Standard) be a reasonably good library to get for very dry/intimate brass sound (use reverb to give it the right spatial character)


I agree that the single mic on SStB (and especially SStW) is too limited on it's own.

But a middle ground might be to pick up SSB standard with the ton. Then get the pro upgrade at 40% off at Christmas. Then find a mix you like and delete all the other mics.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

ism said:


> But a middle ground might be to pick up SSB standard with the ton.


Thanks.

Yeah.. I might just get SStB Standard for now, and upgrade to the Pro version later. and as you mentioned, maybe delete some of the SStBrass Pro mics that are not essential to save some SSD space.

When you say 'with the ton' , do you mean during the BF sale, or is the 'ton' something else ? sorry but I'm not sure what ton is all about 

But I'm still trying to decide, I'm not really sure I need it, especially if I have alternatives. (CineBrass, OT-Berlin Brass, VSL Synchron Brass, OT-THBrass..etc.)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> If you dig the sound of that studio, then Core is good enough probably. But if you want to use external reverb to blend it with other stuff, you would definitely profit from the additional mics (that single T1 mic is not the best for that purpose).


Thanks. Yeah, that one Mic option in the standard version is not helping at all. Why the hell did Spitfire decide on just including one Mic for the Standard version ? (bad decision). 

So, my options are .. Not buy SStBrass , or buy the Pro version, but I find it a bit of an overkill. So, still undecided.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> When you say 'with the ton' , do you mean during the BF sale, or is the 'ton' something else ? sorry but I'm not sure what ton is all about


Yep, SStB + Fragile Strings + Sparkling Woodwinds for $100. Ends tonight I think.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Hi guys - Im seriously considering getting TON. I dont have any Brass library (except some patches in Orchestral Essentials ProjectSAM) and do have Studio Strings so maybe its a good choice.
> For a beginner - Is it a complete waste of money, or you think its worth it?
> I realyl like Cinematic Studio brass but i cant even nearly afford it right now, so the TON is looking attractive.
> Im curious about Fragile Strings tho - If I alread own Olafur Chamber Evos - does this add any thing different/new for me?


I'd strongly advise getting SStB - if you like that very studio SStB sound. Which is nothing like the SSB sound.

But if you want you actually the SSB sound, don't try to save money with SStB, that sounds incredibly frustrating.

Similarly if you want the SStB, trying to replicate it with SSB will be as much fun as repeatedly slaming your head in a door.

If there's one thing I've learned with sample libraries, it's: figure out the sound that you want, and work towards that. It's future to try to force other libraries into space they weren't designed for.

But I also think that it's also a good thing to sometimes buy libraries just to learn about the vision that underlies their sweet spots. But you have to be willing to follow that where it takes your, and not try to force one artistic vision onto another.

And the Ton make (for me anyway) SStB basically free. Which is sometimes one of the nice things about these bundles.

There's a number (sometimes quite silly) threads on things like CSS vs SStS. Which, I feel, are sometimes born out of trying to force other libraries to conform to the aesthetic of the Almighty Legato of CSS (or whatever). Which is silly.

So yes, get SStB if you want SStB. Or to explore what the SStB aesthetic is about - for it really push beyond the mainstream of what's most popular with most of vi-c. And there's lots to love and lots to explore.

But don't buy it as a "poor man's SSB".

(Incidentally, I originally picked up SStS as a "poor man's SCS". It makes for a truly terrible SCS knock off. But I've really come to love it in it's own right.).


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Any comment on whether Fragile Strings are worth it if you have Olafur Arnalds chamber evos? is it a different library altogether or much of the same?


I'm very interesting in this question myself. There's something very different about FS and which I theorize will augment OACE (which I love) in important ways.


We should start a thread on this, as I think there are interesting compositional notions to explore here beyond the BF sale.


I've bought the Ton, so maybe this afternoon I can share a few noodles.

I know @jbuhler has thoughts on this as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

ism said:


> Yep, SStB + Fragile Strings + Sparkling Woodwinds for $100. Ends tonight I think.


My price for this bundle, which I already own Fragile Strings, is $44.88 , So that would give me two new libraries (SStB - Standard) and (Sparkling Woodwinds), I can decide if I want to upgrade SStB stand. to Pro later on. 

Oh.. Do you happen to have SStBrass Pro ? If Yes, do you like and use it frequently ? 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

OK, Purchased ! I can now decide if I want to upgrade SStB Stand to Pro. once I use it for a little while. I'm hoping they will have an attractive upgrade to Pro price during Dec. 

Thanks @ism for bringing the 'ton' bundle option to my attention. At $44.88 it was too attractive to let it go.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My price for this bundle, which I already own Fragile Strings, is $44.88 , So that would give me two new libraries (SStB - Standard) and (Sparkling Woodwinds), I can decide if I want to upgrade SStB stand. to Pro later on.
> 
> Oh.. Do you happen to have SStBrass Pro ? If Yes, do you like and use it frequently ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't - only have SStS core. I've just spent a lot of time trying to understand the aesthetic of the studio series (before coming to the conclusion that while I can live with the tree in SStS standard, the standard versions of the others wasn't for me).

When, about a year later, SF introduce the standard versions of BBCSO, they included a mix mic instead. Which makes so much more sense.

Anyway, I'm anything but an aficionado of brass. If fact, I really don't use brass. And in any event, my tastes run more to SSO than the studio sound, so you should definitely listen to actual SStB user over myself 

I do think there's something unique in the SStO sound though. And there's small minority of people on vi-c who really use that to good effect.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

ism said:


> I don't - only have SStS core. I've just spent a lot of time trying to understand the aesthetic of the studio series (before coming to the conclusion that while I can live with the tree in SStS standard, the standard versions of the others wasn't for me).
> 
> When, about a year later, SF introduce the standard versions of BBCSO, they included a mix mic instead. Which makes so much more sense.
> 
> ...


Hi @ism ,

I'm not a big Brass user, or fan. So I can relate to your opinion.

I think SStB Core, is a good way to better evaluate it, and then decide if it makes sense to upgrade to the Pro version. I need to check more YT videos, and reviews of SStB Pro .

This bundle includes the AROOF Sparkling Woodwinds, which I didn't bother buying separately earlier on, so it might be a useful addition to my tool kit.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @ism ,
> 
> I'm not a big Brass user, or fan. So I can relate to your opinion.
> 
> ...


Yes this can be a nice thing about bundles - you can buy stuff to evaluate it.

To I definitely agree with the above caveats of not buying stuff just because it's cheap if you're never use.

But when things become this cheap, I think there's also value to buying something just to explore, or even experience, a different aesthetic, even if you're not sure you're use it.

And this is my experience with SStS. Knowing what I know know, it wasn't a good "SCS on the cheap" option. But it's just a very different library with it's own signature vision. And there's been a great deal of value in digging into it. Even though one of the things I've come to appreciate is that I really should have just bough SCS before half a doze of these small libraries, even though they're cheaper.

Still, there's a whole sonic world I'd never have discovered without SStS. I love the way the crunchiness of the dry sound, combined with the relatively abrupt cross fade in the dynamic layers are really be used to create a controlled intensification, for instance. Or all spec for colour that the sheer breadth of the palette give you (con sord, 1/2 con sort, sul tasto, super sul tasto, the palette seem to go on forever. And of course the flautando, which I especially love).


This actually speaks to something that @doctoremmet and I were debating on the other thread about Anthology, and he made the very excellent point that at $15, it can be worth it buying just to evaluate.

So I think - in the context of these crazy sales that would never have happened a few years ago - it's worth distinguishing between purchasing a library as making an emotional commitment to composing in a particular aesthetic (which I think traditionally, is something that laying out the full price of SCS of BS, for instance, inevitably entails) vs buying a library to explore, and see what you can learn from the artistic vision it represents without necessarily emotionally committing to composing within that vision a priori.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

Fragile Strings at £44 was tempting at £52 I’m hesitant.

is Fragile strings worth the extra £8?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

My upgrade price to SStB PRO from the Core version

Anyone know when this reduced upgrade price will end ?


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My upgrade price to SStB PRO from the Core version
> 
> Anyone know when this reduced upgrade price will end ?


I think - though you should double check with support - the 25% BF price ends tonight. And I'd expect it will go on 40% off in the Christmas sale.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My upgrade price to SStB PRO from the Core version
> 
> Anyone know when this reduced upgrade price will end ?


Like @ism says, this has been lower. The december sale will likely offer a better upgrade path.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Like @ism says, this has been lower. The december sale will likely offer a better upgrade path.


Hi,

OK. Thank you so much for your feedback, and advice @doctoremmet .

I will test the core studio brass version, and depending on that, I might upgrade to the Pro version next month. Hopefully the upgrade price is more attractive then.

I have the Studio Strings Pro, Studio Woodwinds Pro, and maybe I will end up with Studio Brass Pro. 

I have to re-install the Studio Woodwinds Pro, (I had to delete them to make room on my System). so.. SSD space management is another thing I need to deal with.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK. Thank you so much for your feedback, and advice @doctoremmet .
> 
> ...


I have grown fond of the Studio series. I know we have rather differing views on BHCT but that was the toolkit that sparked my interest in this drier studio sound aesthetic. Eventually I ended up acquiring Studio Strings and upgraded that to Pro during the summer sale. Hence my advice to wait for better (cheaper) upgrade opportunities.

I am debating whether or not -like you- I should take the plunge and grab The Ton. The much maligned Studio brass variant has always sounded kind of good to me. I am not much of a legato lover when it comes to brass anyway. And although I get the criticisms of the core version’s mic choice, the overall sound character has always stood out to me as actually unique and usable for certain sonic objectives.

Anyway. I am very curious to hear about your experiences eventually. And I’ll think about the Ton a while longer.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 27, 2022)

For anyone curious "a ton" is English slang for £100.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Mornats said:


> For anyone curious "a ton" is English slang for £100.


That explains so much.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Mornats said:


> For anyone curious "a ton" is English slang for £100.


Thanks. I always wondered what that meant. So, it's a British Slang for 100 Pounds , Cool. At least now I know what ton is.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

I bought studio Strings for £67 then upgraded to studio orchestra pro for £197


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I bought studio Strings for £67 then upgraded to studio orchestra pro for £197


This path did involve EDU 50% off rates though, no? Maybe that is a helpful bit of additional information, so others can gauge whether or not they can get that same deal?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

Mornats said:


> For anyone curious "a ton" is English slang for £100.


Funnily, in Dutch it means €100K

Edit: really


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This path did involve EDU rates though, no? Maybe that is a helpful bit of additional information, so others can gauge whether or not they can get that same deal?


No edu…just checked…was cheaper in the sale…

Edu is 30% most of time…

Think the studio Strings were part of an apex promo….


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> No edu…just checked…was cheaper in the sale…


Okay. So the entire orchestra was £264 at some point? That did involve a 50% discount sale then I suppose?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. So the entire orchestra was £264 at some point? That did involve a 50% discount sale then I suppose?


Think so…Apex or something similar…can’t remember….lots of my libraries were bought without EDU as it’s only 30% and only recently 50% as a one off…

BF deals are the bundles ….Xmas is the hampers and 40% libs…

beating edu across the board.

I learnt early on…that edu was not the cheapest path to spitfire nirvana 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Think so…Apex or something similar…can’t remember….lots of my libraries were bought without EDU as it’s only 30% and only recently 50% as a one off…
> 
> BF deals are the bundles ….Xmas is the hampers and 40% libs…
> 
> ...


Cool intel. Thanks for the insights and tips. I may get The Ton and then expand towards the Studio Orchestra come the december sale. 👍


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

Thunderbolt collection was 60% off in feb and Zeitgeist was 50% off in May…


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

Paid £251 for EWC Nov Black Weekend 2020


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Paid £251 for EWC Nov Black Weekend 2021


Incl. VAT?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Incl. VAT?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

The best deal ever was getting the Symphonics for just over £200 each

Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects May 2020


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The best deal ever was getting the Symphonics for just over £200 each
> 
> Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects May 2020


I remember that one. Believe it was the cheapest that the symphonic ranges have gone too. I did not get it at the time but I did manage to get the symphonic strings for £251 after this when it went up in an early access sell with a glitch which made it £251.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The best deal ever was getting the Symphonics for just over £200 each
> 
> Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects May 2020


Yup that was a phenomenal deal, and was actually my first library purchase. I had planned on going with Albion ONE + SCS, but when the SSO deal at $899 became available, I couldn't pass that up. I got it, then completed the SSO Chamber Edition bundle for an extra discount on SCS. Then completed the Symphony Complete bundle to get JB Percussion.

It was a fair bit more expensive than I had planned, but was totally worth it.

The start of an addiction a lovely journey.

This was the best price for SSO, ever. $999 is the permanent discounted price now, and that doesn't include Harp like the Justin Hurwtiz bundle did.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> am debating whether or not -like you- I should take the plunge and grab The Ton


Same here! I asked support and they say the deals run until Wednesday! So are more days to ponder


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

Looking at the following:

- Dan Keen Soft String Textures (bought)
- Jon Meyer The Feathered Flute
- Hearth & Hollow folk ensemble
- The Ton (for me: Studio Brass + Fragile)
- Spitfire Studio Woodwinds (core)

grabbing the free Aperture in the process, while setting myself up for expanding to Studio Professional whenever the best opportunity arises. (Note: I'd like to have separate licenses for the core Studio versions for laptop use etc.).

Okay, so I have some extra time to ponder this apparently. Will do. Thanks @Ricgus3


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2022)

Chrysalis is $29 (80% off). Some other older libraries requiring Kontakt full are also heavily discounted: Goldfinger Percussion, DC Noisemaker, Martyn Ware NIC, Igneous Electric Cello, Joey Santiago Guitars, Trailer Giant, and Aluphone.

None of the others really interested me, but Chrysalis is quite nice.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I have to re-install the Studio Woodwinds Pro, (I had to delete them to make room on my System). so.. SSD space management is another thing I need to deal with.





doctoremmet said:


> Note: I'd like to have separate licenses for the core Studio versions for laptop use etc.).


Luckily, you can delete microphones you don’t want to use. I plan on regaining a big chunk of laptop space and just use Mic Mix 1 on the lappy.



https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360018794094-How-can-I-remove-specific-microphones-from-the-Studio-series-


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Chrysalis is $29 (80% off). Some other older libraries requiring Kontakt full are also heavily discounted: Goldfinger Percussion, DC Noisemaker, Martyn Ware NIC, Igneous Electric Cello, Joey Santiago Guitars, Trailer Giant, and Aluphone.
> 
> None of the others really interested me, but Chrysalis is quite nice.


I've always wanted Chrysalis. I think this might be the time. Very inexpensive.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Luckily, you can delete microphones you don’t want to use. I plan on regaining a big chunk of laptop space and just use Mic Mix 1 on the lappy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360018794094-How-can-I-remove-specific-microphones-from-the-Studio-series-


Yeah.. Thanks for the tip. 

That would make a lot of sense for me, This library takes too much SSD space due to the overkill of Mic options it has.

Here is an active link to the instructions to delete mics. I have to decide which mics to keep, and which ones to delete. 

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...-specific-microphones-from-the-Studio-series-


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> That would make a lot of sense for me, This library takes too much SSD space due to the overkill of Mic options it has.
> 
> ...


I just purged all the mics except Mix 1 and Mix 2. Both libraries are now sitting around 22.5 gigs on my laptop.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> That would make a lot of sense for me, This library takes too much SSD space due to the overkill of Mic options it has.
> 
> ...


My least favorite mics in the lib are the T1 and A mics. I use T2 and close mics + sometimes the O mic the most. For the close mics: if I had to chose one of them, I would probably take the leader mic.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> That would make a lot of sense for me, This library takes too much SSD space due to the overkill of Mic options it has.
> 
> ...


Removing the mics like this is a pain. I hope Spitfire do an update to the Spitfire app to make it more like VSL Vienna Assistant where you can simply choose which mics to install.

It becomes an issue when updates come as you either need to re copy all the mics back or re download the whole library whenever there is an update.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Removing the mics like this is a pain. I hope Spitfire do an update to the Spitfire app to make it more like VSL Vienna Assistant where you can simply choose which mics to install.
> 
> It becomes an issue when updates come as you either need to re copy all the mics back or re download the whole library whenever there is an update.


I know what you mean, that would be great, but I'm not expecting Spitfire Audio to offer that luxury via their Spitfire App. Especially if it is a Kontakt based library.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I just purged all the mics except Mix 1 and Mix 2. Both libraries are now sitting around 22.5 gigs on my laptop.


Completely forgot about the mixes. I usually only use mix 2. Sounds great except for the 4 horns sustain in the highest dynamics. I guess there is just too much of the room reflections.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 27, 2022)

Just buy as much ssd’s as string libraries, and don’t care.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I've always wanted Chrysalis. I think this might be the time. Very inexpensive.


Exactly the same for me. I kept hoping it would be included in a sale bundle because I wanted it, but couldn't justify it @ 40% off ($89) or even 50% off ($74). But $29 makes it a no-brainer.

I'd also guess that it will be discontinued soon and eventually be repackaged into an Originals release, which you get for free if you own Chrysalis (just like how owners of North 7 Vintage Keys got the new Originals Wurli for free, since it uses samples from North 7).


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2022)

Drhoust87 said:


> Any comment on whether Fragile Strings are worth it if you have Olafur Arnalds chamber evos? is it a different library altogether or much of the same?





Banquet said:


> Can anyone who has both Fragile String Evos and Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos comment on whether Fragile adds anything new if I already have OACE? It seems to be similar section sizes and EVO and I think it's older and lacks the waves - so I'm not sure it's going to add much, but tempted as I love all that kind of thing.


So here a noodle I just bashed out with Fragile Strings, augmented with OACE:

Fragile Noodle 1:



View attachment fragile noodle 1.mp3



I have some sense that FS has a slightly more ... serious? ... sound than OACE. Or maybe it's more that it needs to work a bit harder to be as pretty as the obviously pretty OACE, ...

... or something. Actually I have no idea. It's just a noodle, and I literally haven't tried anything in Fragile strings except this first articulation.

But still, there's something to be explored here. Maybe I'll start another thread.

But the idea is instead writing with Vl I/Vl II/ Va/ Vc in their 4 distinct voice, to see what happens if you write for Vl II/ Vc / Fragile / Olafur as 4 distinct voices instead.


No conclusions yet on whether anyone absolutely *needs* both Fragile and Olafur ... but fun to noodle with.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> My least favorite mics in the lib are the T1 and A mics. I use T2 and close mics + sometimes the O mic the most. For the close mics: if I had to chose one of them, I would probably take the leader mic.


Thank You for the helpful feedback.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thank You for the helpful feedback.


Try the Stereo Mix patches. They mostly get you there, if they are not broken (what a lot of them are) Hello SF Support


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Oh @mussnig ,

Were you referring to these mics you like to use in both the Studio Strings and Studio Brass ? or ..?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Try the Stereo Mix patches. They mostly get you there, if they are not broken (what a lot of them are) Hello SF Support


OK. Thanks, but how detailed do the stereo mixes sound, compared to using a combo of close, and room mics ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Completely forgot about the mixes. I usually only use mix 2. Sounds great except for the 4 horns sustain in the highest dynamics. I guess there is just too much of the room reflections.


Huh. Mix 2 gives me an impression of a more direct sound, while Mix 1 is wider and more full with more of the room.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thanks, but how detailed do the stereo mixes sound, compared to using a combo of close, and room mics ?


They are really good and supporting the sections differently imho.
Thats why one Mix (1 or 2) must not be your favorite for every instrument section. Just let your ears decide.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Oh @mussnig ,
> 
> Were you referring to these mics you like to use in both the Studio Strings and Studio Brass ? or ..?


Yes, the whole lot of them (SStO Pro + BHCT). However, with BHCT there are some patches where I rarely use the premade mixes because A) I want more control of how much you can hear from the different instruments in the pairings and B) there are some shorts patches where in mix 2 the different instruments are not playing in time together (one is always a bit behind).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Yes, the whole lot of them (SStO Pro + BHCT). However, with BHCT there are some patches where I rarely use the premade mixes because A) I want more control of how much you can hear from the different instruments in the pairings and B) there are some shorts patches where in mix 2 the different instruments are not playing in time together (one is always a bit behind).


Thanks.

I have deleted BHCT from my SSD to make room for other libraries, I was never happy using it. It might have some cool patches, but it just occupied so much valuable SSD Space, that i wasn't using. 

The new Studio Strings Pro, Studio Brass Pro, and Studio Woodwinds Pro are more in tune with my tatste, and the way I like to work, no combos like BHCT for me, (Sorry, not my cup of coffee). I have the Studio Brass Core now, but I plan to upgrade it to Pro next month.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have deleted BHCT from my SSD to make room for other libraries, I was never happy using it. It might have some cool patches, but it just occupied so much valuable SSD Space, that i wasn't using.
> 
> The new Studio Strings Pro, Studio Brass Pro, and Studio Woodwinds Pro are more in tune with my tatste, and the way I like to work, no combos like BHCT for me, (Sorry, not my cup of coffee). I have the Studio Brass Core now, but I plan to upgrade it to Pro next month.


You could at least keep the percussion from BHCT (in case you use percussion). The timps are really nice and afaik it's the only set of standard percussion that was recorded in the same room (although a not too extensive one).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> You could at least keep the percussion from BHCT (in case you use percussion). The timps are really nice and afaik it's the only set of standard percussion that was recorded in the same room (although a not too extensive one).


I have enough perc. I don't need any from BHCT.

I wish I can sell BHCT, but sadly, that's not possible.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I have enough perc. I don't need any from BHCT.
> 
> I wish I can sell BHCT, but sadly, that's not possible.


There is some cool patches in BHCT that can be very useful. I quite like the longer short 0,5 that you get in the high strings half section. Works very nicely when using it with Timed short RT.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> There is some cool patches in BHCT that can be very useful. I quite like the longer short 0,5 that you get in the high strings half section. Works very nicely when using it with Timed short RT.


Cool, but I have no interest in a few BHCT useful patches, it's a big waste of SSD for me. I have tons of strings, perc, brass, woodwinds, synths ..to use, BHCT is not for me.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool, but I have no interest in a few BHCT useful patches, it's a big waste of SSD for me. I have tons of strings, perc, brass, woodwinds, synths ..to use, BHCT is not for me.


True it is a big library and if it does not work for your workflow then it does not work. I keep it around as I just like the sound of a lot of patches in it.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 27, 2022)

Although this is when having an easy mic install option would really help with libraries that you don't often use but contains some useful patches. Downloading just one mix mic of BHCT would only take up around 17gb of space.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 27, 2022)

I use SStS in much the same way as @ism does - with added reverb to create a stylistic effect. It sits right within my audio aesthetic. I've got the studio brass and woodwinds and haven't done a lot with them because a) I'm used to ensembles for woods and brass so I need to learn the instruments and their place and b) I haven't hit on the same audio treatment as I have with strings that makes them suit me. To be fair, I've not tried to do that much as the individual sections still intimidate me a bit!

Here's something with SStS and SStW in it (amongst a lot of other libraries, the track description has them listed). For me, these strings work very well when I do this type of thing. I honestly can't recall which bits are the SStW as I also used Orchestral Swarm for some wind parts. 

I've considered updating SStS to the pro version but the huge size due to the (over)abundance of mic positions puts me off. That, and I'd have to upgrade the winds and brass too and then it's more money than I have to spend on libraries now. (Just give us the one good mix in Core please!)

Oh, and another with just SStS and Heavyocity's Intimate Textures (which compliments the strings quite well).


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 27, 2022)

_Unfortunately you did not win this time. _*Duh! *


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Mornats said:


> I use SStS in much the same way as @ism does - with added reverb to create a stylistic effect. It sits right within my audio aesthetic. I've got the studio brass and woodwinds and haven't done a lot with them because a) I'm used to ensembles for woods and brass so I need to learn the instruments and their place and b) I haven't hit on the same audio treatment as I have with strings that makes them suit me. To be fair, I've not tried to do that much as the individual sections still intimidate me a bit!
> 
> Here's something with SStS and SStW in it (amongst a lot of other libraries, the track description has them listed). For me, these strings work very well when I do this type of thing. I honestly can't recall which bits are the SStW as I also used Orchestral Swarm for some wind parts.
> 
> ...



Hi @Mornats ,

Thank You for sharing these track. SStPro has a very rich, and detailed timbre, great for layering with other strings, and much more. I haven't installed SStPro yet, but I'm very excited about using it in my work. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 27, 2022)

This is bugging me. I told myself I wouldn't get the Ton. Don't need Studio Brass since I got Synchron and CineBrass and have my eye on SSB. But I do have MIR Pro. hmmmm.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> This is bugging me. I told myself I wouldn't get the Ton. Don't need Studio Brass since I got Synchron and CineBrass and have my eye on SSB. But I do have MIR Pro. hmmmm.


Studio Brass is not an "SSB Lite". It is very different from SSB. It is very different from CineBrass and Synchron Brass as well. If you like what it is, and/or you are interested in Fragile String Evos, then get The Ton, because it is a phenomenal deal.

Just don't get it because you think SStB will hold you over until you can get SSB.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Studio Brass is not an "SSB Lite". It is very different from SSB. It is very different from CineBrass and Synchron Brass as well. If you like what it is, and/or you are interested in Fragile String Evos, then get The Ton, because it is a phenomenal deal.
> 
> Just don't get it because you think SStB will hold you over until you can get SSB.


Oh I know, it was mentioned earlier that Studio series is good add on to BHCT and also since it's dry, I can use with MIR Pro. But if I get the brass, then I"ll want the strings and winds too.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 27, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Oh I know, it was mentioned earlier that Studio series is good add on to BHCT and also since it's dry, I can use with MIR Pro. But if I get the brass, then I"ll want the strings and winds too.


Core isn’t dry at all. It’s the frustratingly out-of-focus sound of a distant mic in a small space.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 29, 2022)

I know a lot of folks are underwhelmed by The Ton this year.

But in my mind there's sort of an "Unofficial Ton" if you put together some of the PP items they've quietly put on discount. Some of these were even included in people's predictions for The Ton.

You could make your own Ton if you put together Joey Santiago Guitars, Chrysalis, and DC Noisemaker. Or you could go with Red Cola, Goldfinger, and Aluphone. There's a lot of combinations.


----------



## ism (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m really loving Fragile Strings as I go deeper into it. 


It’s not what I expected at all. It’s really not a harsher version of OACE, although the episodic and extreme patches (which I haven’t looked at yet) very probably add that too, and the walkthrough seems to focus on the sound design aspects, which I’m not interested in myself either.

In fact the first 24 “traditional” evos are subtle, gorgeous, articulations in their own right sit nicely with OACE as a gentler more subtle textural layer. And I don’t think the walkthrough really gives you a full sense of this part of the palette. 

So I can’t answer this for anyone else, but definatively: yes, I do, as it turns out, need both.

@jbuhler and an I are, kind of “live-blogging” as it were, our experiments in figuring out what this library is about over on this thread, if anyone wants to join in.






Fragile Strings vs OACE - beyond underscore and fx


There's been a lot of people asking "Why do I need Fragile Strings when I have OACE" recently, and having just picked up this Evo myself, it strikes me that beyond sales, this is quite an interesting question musically. Because, Iit's easy sit down with a library like OACE or Fragile Strings...




vi-control.net






TL;DR - loving the Ton this year.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 29, 2022)

I've had a chance to play around with Fragile Strings a bit and its exactly what I wanted from a library like this. Soft pad-like gently shifting beds of soft strings, floating in the background then reminding you with a few embellishments that something _else _is around the corner. It's spot on my cup of tea.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

Mornats said:


> I've had a chance to play around with Fragile Strings a bit and its exactly what I wanted from a library like this. Soft pad-like gently shifting beds of soft strings, floating in the background then reminding you with a few embellishments that something _else _is around the corner. It's spot on my cup of tea.


Do you have OACE?


----------



## Mornats (Nov 29, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Do you have OACE?


I don't. It's been on my wishlist for a long time though and I'm a fan of Ólafur's music. I saw him live a few years ago and he was amazing. However, I didn't really gel with the sounds I heard in the walkthrough. They were quite sharp-sounding, likely from being a chamber sized orchestra. I find Fragile Strings a bit smoother in the articulations that are meant to be smooth.

The biggest thing was that I've cut back massively on my sample library spending since our first child came about (2 years ago today!) so the £63 price (I own SStB already) fit within the final few quid of my budget and OACE just hasn't.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

"The Ton" seems to be getting lighter every year.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 29, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Do you have OACE?


OACE and Fragile String are completely different in character and both good.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 29, 2022)

Mornats said:


> I don't. It's been on my wishlist for a long time though and I'm a fan of Ólafur's music. I saw him live a few years ago and he was amazing. However, I didn't really gel with the sounds I heard in the walkthrough. They were quite sharp-sounding, likely from being a chamber sized orchestra. I find Fragile Strings a bit smoother in the articulations that are meant to be smooth.
> 
> The biggest thing was that I've cut back massively on my sample library spending since our first child came about (2 years ago today!) so the £63 price (I own SStB already) fit within the final few quid of my budget and OACE just hasn't.


OACE isn't harsh except for the more extreme evos IMO. There is OAE ("Olafur Arnalds Evolutions"), which _is_ rather harsh, even the ones marked "subtle". It actually was in last year's Ton, and I didn't pick it up as I didn't care for that harshness. Did you mistakenly watch the OAE walkthrough?


----------



## oepion (Nov 29, 2022)

First time buying the Ton - I gave it a pass in 2019, 2020 and 2021. I'm not sure why most people seem underwhelmed, personally I find this year to be better than any of the past 3. Maybe just personal preference, but I quite liked the walkthrough of Fragile Strings Evolution and thought that alone might be worth it, but the Studio Brass is a nice addition, I recently passed on the CineBrass $199 glitch because I felt HOOPUS covers most of the same ground (huge Hollywood sound), but Studio Brass seems to add a different flavour. I'm aware of some of the downsides and frustrating aspects people have mentioned before but I still think it's a pretty good deal. My opinion might change once I start playing with it.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 30, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> OACE isn't harsh except for the more extreme evos IMO. There is OAE ("Olafur Arnalds Evolutions"), which _is_ rather harsh, even the ones marked "subtle". It actually was in last year's Ton, and I didn't pick it up as I didn't care for that harshness. Did you mistakenly watch the OAE walkthrough?


No, I've listened to them both and did prefer OACE from those two. Harsh is possibly not the right word. I think it's the thin, more naturally brittle nature of the chamber size that didn't work for me. I was surprised I didn't love the demos to be honest as most people love this library.

Fragile Strings has more of a fuller sound that works to fill more of the sonic space and I like that. Although in a mix I do wonder if OACE would leave more room. Time will tell


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2022)

I’m on the fence to get Fragile strings for £54

Not sure I need it having OACE


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks to @ism and Jim @jbuhler and their excellent effort to properly document the properties, sonic qualities and possible avenues for composing they open up, I finally got a good overview of FSE and the potential it has.

So I too decided to purchase The Ton, alongside Studio Woodwinds (core) and a couple of Pianobook Artist libraries.

Thanks for the more than elaborate well researched and thoroughly documented thread guys! One of the best of 2022 if you ask me. Extremely helpful. “Sticky material” for a future “textural string libraries” subforum…


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I’m on the fence to get Fragile strings for £54
> 
> Not sure I need it having OACE


I was until this morning too. I decided to get it and it's lovely, definitely worth the price of entry (same as yours). Only had chance for a quick play but it layers nicely with some low string beds etc and I'm sure I'll get lots of use from it.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok - forget everything.
Does Fragile String Evolutions worth £99 on it's own?


----------



## StillLife (Nov 30, 2022)

Mornats said:


> I don't. It's been on my wishlist for a long time though and I'm a fan of Ólafur's music. I saw him live a few years ago and he was amazing. However, I didn't really gel with the sounds I heard in the walkthrough. They were quite sharp-sounding, likely from being a chamber sized orchestra. I find Fragile Strings a bit smoother in the articulations that are meant to be smooth.
> 
> The biggest thing was that I've cut back massively on my sample library spending since our first child came about (2 years ago today!) so the £63 price (I own SStB already) fit within the final few quid of my budget and OACE just hasn't.


Congratualations on your first child's birthday!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks to @ism and Jim @jbuhler and their excellent effort to properly document the properties, sonic qualities and possible avenues for composing they open up, I finally got a good overview of FSE and the potential it has.
> 
> So I too decided to purchase The Ton, alongside Studio Woodwinds (core) and a couple of Pianobook Artist libraries.
> 
> Thanks for the more than elaborate well researched and thoroughly documented thread guys! One of the best of 2022 if you ask me. Extremely helpful. “Sticky material” for a future “textural string libraries” subforum…


The group pressure is building up… need to look at more walkthroughs on the SStB. The fragile strings I know will be nice since I have no evos… time is running out


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> The group pressure is building up… need to look at more walkthroughs on the SStB. The fragile strings I know will be nice since I have no evos… time is running out


If you have no EVOS go for it.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> If you have no EVOS go for it.


No evos! Except the ones in solstice. But no standalone fleshed out evos

For me it stands between upgrading SStS to Pro or get the Ton. It is still BtS brass I am unsure of if I ever use. Having infinite brass and BHCT (for that studio sound). After listening to demos and walkthrough it so sound better than I was expecting, I also like the sound of BHCT. 

Pondering some more


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I’m on the fence to get Fragile strings for £54
> 
> Not sure I need it having OACE


It might seem very similar to OACE on paper, but Fragile Strings sits nicely between OACE and Angular Strings. 

OACE is just delicate and beautiful. To me, it sounds slightly bigger than the Evos recorded at Air Edel, even though the section size is the same. Maybe because of the large hall? And I think because individual players don't stick out that much. It sounds soft and "loopable", very often uniform without drastic transitions inside one Evo. I have to say I mostly use the "subtle" Evos. I have heard that the dissonant Evos could even sit in a horror cue 

Fragile Strings has similar qualities in some patches, but it can go beyond that and introduce more "edge" with distinctive Avantgarde playing techniques. Very often, it will have a transition from one technique/sound to another. Individual players will stick out more when, let's say, ricochet flickers are gradually introduced into a static note. That's great for transitions inside a musical piece, but it won't just work on any given phrase (which OACE mostly does!). Thankfully, you have control over those transitions with a "variation" slider - something OACE does not have and does not need. 

Also, the warped ambient patches sound really good. I think Fragile Strings is worth it if you like working with Evos. I have both and don't think one fully replaces the other. But as always, YMMV


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 30, 2022)

In addition to that: Angular Strings is even more edgy. I don't have that one yet, I am very tempted though. There is a labs patch called "Scary Strings", I think it's taken from Angular Strings. At least it sounds very similar. There is a little bit of overlap between Angular and Fragile, just as there is between Fragile and OACE. But each one sits in it's own place in the spectrum.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 30, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> In addition to that: Angular Strings is even more edgy. I don't have that one yet, I am very tempted though. There is a labs patch called "Scary Strings", I think it's taken from Angular Strings. At least it sounds very similar. There is a little bit of overlap between Angular and Fragile, just as there is between Fragile and OACE. But each one sits in it's own place in the spectrum.


If I remember correctly, Scary Strings was the proof-of-concept for the Evos.


----------



## ism (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> The group pressure is building up… need to look at more walkthroughs on the SStB. The fragile strings I know will be nice since I have no evos… time is running out



Fragile strings is wonderful. 

The only caveat I’d add is that if I had to live with just one evo (and what terrible thought that is), I’d go with OACE. 

So I wouldn’t buy Fragile Strings as a cheap alternative to OACE any more than I’d buy OACE as cheap alternative to Fragile Strings.


So it’s a question of knowing what kind of musicality you’re looking for in an evo. (As ever  )

Or just buying both.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> In addition to that: Angular Strings is even more edgy. I don't have that one yet, I am very tempted though. There is a labs patch called "Scary Strings", I think it's taken from Angular Strings. At least it sounds very similar. There is a little bit of overlap between Angular and Fragile, just as there is between Fragile and OACE. But each one sits in it's own place in the spectrum.





Mornats said:


> If I remember correctly, Scary Strings was the proof-of-concept for the Evos.


Correct, LABS Scary Strings is what inspired Spitfire to make the first Evo library. That was Evo Grid 1, the Kontakt version of what is now Angular String Evolutions. Evo Grid 2 became Fragile String Evolutions. And Evo Grid 3 is still a Kontakt library.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2022)

ism said:


> Fragile strings is wonderful.
> 
> The only caveat I’d add is that if I had to live with just one evo (and what terrible thought that is), I’d go with OACE.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. I like OACE more overall. It has that gorgeous AIR Lyndhurst sound, and also has the Waves. If I could have only one, OACE would be it. But at the ridiculously low price Fragile String Evolutions is at in The Ton, it's not a difficult decision.


----------



## ism (Nov 30, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> But at the ridiculously low price Fragile String Evolutions is at in The Ton, it's not a difficult decision.


It took me less time to decide than it took to move the mouse over to the "buy now" button.

Plus! The flutes are the brass are a nice free gift.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

OACE is a must but after @jbuhler posted the traditional evos for fragile strings, I realized just how useful those could be vs OACE since the evolutions are more subtle. As @ism said get both .
Also I downloaded SStB last night and it is more than usable with a decent amount of reverb.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

For people who hot SStB in the Ton, don't forget to download Cory P's custom patches from his youtube review!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

ism said:


> Fragile strings is wonderful.
> 
> The only caveat I’d add is that if I had to live with just one evo (and what terrible thought that is), I’d go with OACE.
> 
> ...


OACE has been on my bucket list for way too long (though I’ve been getting by just fine with a handful of other EVO libs). I’ll definitely be picking it up next month!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> For people who hot SStB in the Ton, don't forget to download Cory P's custom patches from his youtube review!


Man, I miss that guy.


----------



## SirKen (Nov 30, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Man, I miss that guy.


What happened to him?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

SirKen said:


> What happened to him?


He has been open about his struggle with mental health issues. And he also grew tired a bit of the “review circus”. Last time I heard him speak he mentioned he started working on his first own sample library. I hope we’ll hear from him in 2023.

Edit: source YT / community tab:


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Man, I miss that guy.


Seem to be an issue with those patches now though. Kontakt tells me I am missing a file:


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Last time I heard him speak he mentioned he started working on his first own sample library. I hope we’ll hear from him in 2023.


2nd!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Seem to be an issue with those patches now though. Kontakt tells me I am missing a file:


Dang!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

SirKen said:


> What happened to him?


Basically what the good doctor already said, but yeah, I'm hoping to see one hell of a comeback!


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 30, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Man, I miss that guy.


Absolutely. I was just browsing through his reviews during the black week. Such a talented guy who did the most informative and pleasent reviews. On top of that, he had a really likeable vibe. I'm never buying anything before checking if he has a review of it. 

On his channel he has a personal mental-health related video. I wish him all the best.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok having played some with the TON. Wow infinite Brass has spoiled me hard. Not really liking the SStB. The Crossfades are very bad and the legatos is not to be mentioned . But the Swells and stuff is pretty good!

Woowinds is very niche, great sound and legato though. Might be good for layering ontop of Infinte Woodwinds for me.

Fragile Strings is the best of the 3 by far. Nice texture stuff in here


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> Absolutely. I was just browsing through his reviews during the black week. Such a talented guy who did the most informative and pleasent reviews. On top of that, he had a really likeable vibe. I'm never buying anything before checking if he has a review of it.
> 
> On his channel he has a personal mental-health related video. I wish him all the best.


Totally. He was the best reviewer, hands down. 

I've spoken to him on the phone a couple of times, and he really is a straight up nice, and likable guy.


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Ok having played some with the TON. Wow infinite Brass has spoiled me hard. Not really liking the SStB. The Crossfades are very bad and the legatos is not to be mentioned . But the Swells and stuff is pretty good!
> 
> Woowinds is very niche, great sound and legato though. Might be good for layering ontop of Infinte Woodwinds for me.
> 
> Fragile Strings is the best of the 3 by far. Nice texture stuff in here!


Maybe you can layer some of the low studio brass with Infinite as well. I think Infinite sometimes lacks that chaotic, low end raspy brass power on it's own (I am a fan nonetheless  )


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> Maybe you can layer some of the low studio brass with Infinite as well. I think Infinite sometimes lacks that chaotic, low end raspy brass power on it's own (I am a fan nonetheless  )


Definitely! I actually like the Trumpet and the Bass trombon e and Cimbassi the best. Infinte is indeed "synthetic" in the lower register and can be juiced up!


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Ok having played some with the TON. Wow infinite Brass has spoiled me hard. Not really liking the SStB. The Crossfades are very bad and the legatos is not to be mentioned . But the Swells and stuff is pretty good!
> 
> Woowinds is very niche, great sound and legato though. Might be good for layering ontop of Infinte Woodwinds for me.
> 
> Fragile Strings is the best of the 3 by far. Nice texture stuff in here


I think the tone sounds good on SStB which is why for the price right now is not bad. There's definitely some patches with use. But I would agree after just purchasing infinite brass, nothing beats it. I now can't unhear the crossfade in other libraries where you can hear the louder dynamic of a brass library swelling out of the softer one in exposed parts .


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Legato Test with Horn a2 and Trumpet a2 in ocatve (same midi just one is transposed up.
This sounds pretty good to me actually after I learned you really need to massage both CC1 and CC11 to mitigate the hard transition 

View attachment Legato horn n trump.mp3


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Legato Test with Horn a2 and Trumpet a2 in ocatve (same midi just one is transposed up.
> This sounds pretty good to me actually after I learned you really need to massage both CC1 and CC11 to mitigate the hard transition
> 
> View attachment Legato horn n trump.mp3


Yep. With a little bit of elbow grease on the legato/dynamics and some reverb for taste, you can get them to sit in a mix and sound good. If I payed full price I would be mad but for those wanting a nearly complete brass library under $100 bundled with an awesome string evolutions library and some useful woodwind runs, this is a good bargain.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Yep. With a little bit of elbow grease on the legato/dynamics and some reverb for taste, you can get them to sit in a mix and sound good. If I payed full price I would be mad but for those wanting a nearly complete brass library under $100 bundled with an awesome string evolutions library and some useful woodwind runs, this is a good bargain.


So true! I love BHTC so for me it was more to have control of the individual instruments abit and not just mixed instruments together. But I really like the Trumpet sound In SStB. I think it will grow on me as it was quite fast to get a good sounding result when you have enough elboe grease on the faders. The double tounge with variation Slider is not to be missed! They go from triple to double! So very nice lite variation slider


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> He has been open about his struggle with mental health issues. And he also grew tired a bit of the “review circus”. Last time I heard him speak he mentioned he started working on his first own sample library. I hope we’ll hear from him in 2023.
> 
> Edit: source YT / community tab:


Cory's integrity puts most so-called "influencers" to shame. He posted a video about being conflicted about devs providing NFR's in exchange for supposedly impartial reviews. Who does that? Plus he's extremely generous providing ingenious free patches and his reviews are brilliant! Truly an asset to this community. I wish him well!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> The double tounge with variation Slider is not to be missed! They go from triple to double! So very nice lite variation slider


IIRC they also have a different behavior at the last note depending on your velocity.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

mussnig said:


> IIRC they also have a different behavior at the last note depending on your velocity.


True! They hold that last note longer or shorter  Very handy!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Seem to be an issue with those patches now though. Kontakt tells me I am missing a file:


You just need to browse for your Studio Brass installation to find that file. It's in the samples folder, but it's a newer version. Kontakt should still be able to pick it up though.

Edit: Kontakt didn't pick it up. I just copied the Studio Brass nkc and nkr files and renamed the copies to match that older date, and it worked.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> So true! I love BHTC so for me it was more to have control of the individual instruments abit and not just mixed instruments together. But I really like the Trumpet sound In SStB. I think it will grow on me as it was quite fast to get a good sounding result when you have enough elboe grease on the faders. The double tounge with variation Slider is not to be missed! They go from triple to double! So very nice lite variation slider


Most Spitfire brass does that with the variation slider. I know SSB and the BBCSO brass does it.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> You just need to browse for your Studio Brass installation to find that file. It's in the samples folder, but it's a newer version. Kontakt should still be able to pick it up though.
> 
> Edit: Kontakt didn't pick it up. I just copied the Studio Brass nkc and nkr files and renamed the copies to match that older date, and it worked.


Can you explain in detail? Which file am I to rename?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Can you explain in detail? Which file am I to rename?


Don't rename. Make a copy of:

/Samples/StudioBrass_2020_07_23.nkc
/Samples/StudioBrass_2020_07_23.nkr

and name the *copies*:

StudioBrass_2018_08_16.nkc
StudioBrass_2018_08_16.nkr

When loading the multi, when the file not found window comes up, browse to the samples folder.
Then re-save the multi so you won't have to do that every time.

Basically, Cory made those patches with an older version of Studio Brass, so they are looking for old versions of those files.


----------



## ender7 (Nov 30, 2022)

For those with studio brass and mainly use it to double other libraries, how much does the single mic hinder that goal? I’m on the fence but the prospect of just one mic makes me feel it may not be worth it as a supplementary library.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

I layered it yesterday with infinite brass. Or rather I have infinite as my main but used the studio core under it. Worked really well! I can add an example here really quick if you like


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

ender7 said:


> For those with studio brass and mainly use it to double other libraries, how much does the single mic hinder that goal? I’m on the fence but the prospect of just one mic makes me feel it may not be worth it as a supplementary library.


Trombones a2 and bass trombones a2. Seventh Heaven Scoring stage at -6db also


Only Infinite: (this is not my EWI playing just regular keyboard)


View attachment Infinite.mp3


Infinite with Studio Brass Layered under it:

View attachment Infinite + Sstb.mp3


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Don't rename. Make a copy of:
> 
> /Samples/StudioBrass_2020_07_23.nkc
> /Samples/StudioBrass_2020_07_23.nkr
> ...


Evil Dragon stuggestion it works also to just point to the "updated" file version. Which also worked! Man Cory did a great job on these "main patches", the extended. He evened out the shorts volumes


----------



## ender7 (Dec 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Trombones a2 and bass trombones a2. Seventh Heaven Scoring stage at -6db also
> 
> 
> Only Infinite: (this is not my EWI playing just regular keyboard)
> ...


that sounds quite good! oh man, decisions~!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 1, 2022)

ender7 said:


> that sounds quite good! oh man, decisions~!


I also just now posted a track on the subsection of this forum! Using only studio brass core and some timpani and cymbals+anvil

Thread 'Made a small track with Spitfire Studio Brass'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/made-a-small-track-with-spitfire-studio-brass.133256/


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Evil Dragon stuggestion it works also to just point to the "updated" file version. Which also worked! Man Cory did a great job on these "main patches", the extended. He evened out the shorts volumes


Ah, yup I see. I was pointing it to the folder like I always do when getting a missing file prompt. But pointing it directly to the new file works and is a better solution.


----------

